# Revolt



## racewright

Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen. 
When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.

Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Any revolution in the US will see the Military splinter. How bad depends on who starts the shooting.


----------



## rightwinger

The Military will defend their country.....they always have

Take up arms against your country and you will pay the price


----------



## racewright

rightwinger said:


> The Military will defend their country.....they always have
> 
> Take up arms against your country and you will pay the price



England---Civil War,  Sure paid a price.     Kind of agree it will splinter.


----------



## JakeStarkey

RW has the correctness of it.

My nephews tell me (both on active duty as infantry grunt officers) that the officers and other ranks, mostly conservative, will defend the commander in chief and the government.  The Oath Keepers, they believe, are only a very few and considered in the same light as white supremacists.


----------



## rightwinger

racewright said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Military will defend their country.....they always have
> 
> Take up arms against your country and you will pay the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England---Civil War,  Sure paid a price.     Kind of agree it will splinter.
Click to expand...


Not sure you have a point

Maybe you should make one


----------



## racewright

rightwinger said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Military will defend their country.....they always have
> 
> Take up arms against your country and you will pay the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> England---Civil War,  Sure paid a price.     Kind of agree it will splinter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not sure you have a point
> 
> Maybe you should make one
Click to expand...


Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime. 
Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.


----------



## rightwinger

racewright said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> England---Civil War,  Sure paid a price.     Kind of agree it will splinter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you have a point
> 
> Maybe you should make one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
Click to expand...


Do you remember what our country was like in 67-68?

Did you want to take up arms against your country?


----------



## racewright

rightwinger said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you have a point
> 
> Maybe you should make one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you remember what our country was like in 67-68?
> 
> Did you want to take up arms against your country?
Click to expand...


Yes and 67 68 we were more united than today but as I remember before that say 58 is the era that we need to think re kindling.
Country's enemy Yes.   But Domestic enemy is more difficult to recognize.


That's the point we wasted time fighting the COMMIES and maybe we should have been spending more resources fighting the domestic enemies.

I took up arms fighting the foreign enemy--I would take up arms to fight the domestic enemy
that some day might be needed.
Would you not take up arms to fight the domestic enemy's if needed??


----------



## rightwinger

racewright said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember what our country was like in 67-68?
> 
> Did you want to take up arms against your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and 67 68 we were more united than today but as I remember before that say 58 is the era that we need to think re kindling.
> Country's enemy Yes.   But Domestic enemy is more difficult to recognize.
> 
> 
> That's the point we wasted time fighting the COMMIES and maybe we should have been spending more resources fighting the domestic enemies.
> 
> I took up arms fighting the foreign enemy--I would take up arms to fight the domestic enemy
> that some day might be needed.
> Would you not take up arms to fight the domestic enemy's if needed??
Click to expand...


In the 50s and 60s we had terrorists bombing schools and churches. Lynching, arson, intimidation. We had state sponsored tyranny looking the other way as terrorists ran rampant.

Yet you look longingly back to that time and whine that we need to rise up against the government for.....ready?.....I'm serious here.......forcing people to get healthcare


----------



## racewright

rightwinger said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember what our country was like in 67-68?
> 
> Did you want to take up arms against your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and 67 68 we were more united than today but as I remember before that say 58 is the era that we need to think re kindling.
> Country's enemy Yes.   But Domestic enemy is more difficult to recognize.
> 
> 
> That's the point we wasted time fighting the COMMIES and maybe we should have been spending more resources fighting the domestic enemies.
> 
> I took up arms fighting the foreign enemy--I would take up arms to fight the domestic enemy
> that some day might be needed.
> Would you not take up arms to fight the domestic enemy's if needed??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 50s and 60s we had terrorists bombing schools and churches. Lynching, arson, intimidation. We had state sponsored tyranny looking the other way as terrorists ran rampant.
> 
> Yet you look longingly back to that time and whine that we need to rise up against the government for.....ready?.....I'm serious here.......forcing people to get healthcare
Click to expand...


Well I guess you believe that there was never a good period in the USA's history pity you just do not get the point.  This government is not forcing people to get health care for the right reasons it is just another way to get there hands on OPM under the reasoning that it is good for them.   I PREDICT A GREAT FUTURE FOR AMERICA IF THEY CAN KEEP THE GOVERNMENT FROM TAKING FROM THERE LABORS UNDER THE PRETENCE OF TAKING CARE OF THEM...Thomas Jefferson.
ASK NOT WHAT YOUR COUNTRY CAN DO FOR YOU BUT WHAT YOU CAN DO FOR YOUR COUNTRY John Fitzgerald Kennedy.
You see I believe these comments from these great men as they too believed that our biggest dangers do not come from foreign enemies but from domestic ones.  We are seeing right now the early dangers of domestic enemies.  And not just one political party but all.


----------



## rightwinger

racewright said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and 67 68 we were more united than today but as I remember before that say 58 is the era that we need to think re kindling.
> Country's enemy Yes.   But Domestic enemy is more difficult to recognize.
> 
> 
> That's the point we wasted time fighting the COMMIES and maybe we should have been spending more resources fighting the domestic enemies.
> 
> I took up arms fighting the foreign enemy--I would take up arms to fight the domestic enemy
> that some day might be needed.
> Would you not take up arms to fight the domestic enemy's if needed??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 50s and 60s we had terrorists bombing schools and churches. Lynching, arson, intimidation. We had state sponsored tyranny looking the other way as terrorists ran rampant.
> 
> Yet you look longingly back to that time and whine that we need to rise up against the government for.....ready?.....I'm serious here.......forcing people to get healthcare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess you believe that there was never a good period in the USA's history pity you just do not get the point
Click to expand...


I actually believe that socially, this is the best period in American history
Economically, not so much


----------



## JakeStarkey

This era, I agree, is the best socially for all Americans.

The domestic terrorists of the far right and far left have been beaten down.

Economically, we need improvement.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> This era, I agree, is the best socially for all Americans.
> 
> The domestic terrorists of the far right and far left have been beaten down.
> 
> Economically, we need improvement.



The biggest threat of a revolt in our country comes from the economic side not the social side

Americans are not going to revolt because they have to buy healthcare, they would revolt because of losing the American Dream and not having jobs from which they can support themselves


----------



## Mojo2

rightwinger said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember what our country was like in 67-68?
> 
> Did you want to take up arms against your country?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and 67 68 we were more united than today but as I remember before that say 58 is the era that we need to think re kindling.
> Country's enemy Yes.   But Domestic enemy is more difficult to recognize.
> 
> 
> That's the point we wasted time fighting the COMMIES and maybe we should have been spending more resources fighting the domestic enemies.
> 
> I took up arms fighting the foreign enemy--I would take up arms to fight the domestic enemy
> that some day might be needed.
> Would you not take up arms to fight the domestic enemy's if needed??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 50s and 60s we had terrorists bombing schools and churches. Lynching, arson, intimidation. We had state sponsored tyranny looking the other way as terrorists ran rampant.
> 
> Yet you look longingly back to that time and whine that we need to rise up against the government for.....ready?.....I'm serious here.......forcing people to get healthcare
Click to expand...


You are propagandizing.

It isn't about healthcare.

It's about Obama snatching our freedom from us. It's about Obama changing us from being the boss of our government, to our being bossed BY our government.

He seeks to make us all subjects of his rule.

We said no to tyranny in the original Tea Party in Boston.

Now, we have a 21st Century Tea Party to do the exact same thing.

To throw off tyranny.


----------



## Mojo2

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This era, I agree, is the best socially for all Americans.
> 
> The domestic terrorists of the far right and far left have been beaten down.
> 
> Economically, we need improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest threat of a revolt in our country comes from the economic side not the social side
> 
> Americans are not going to revolt because they have to buy healthcare, they would revolt because of losing the American Dream and not having jobs from which they can support themselves
Click to expand...




> *The Affordable Care Act consists primarily of taking away many of our liberties by advocating health care for the less fortunate.*
> 
> *The government does not possess the authority to require an individual to purchase health insurance, so why try trick the uniformed into thinking the government knows what is best for them?*
> 
> *The Affordable Care Act is about government control over a large market and the welfare of those people. As more companies drop their health insurance plans, those individuals will be required to join a government-controlled health plan and be subservient to that ideology.*
> 
> *This is just what the socialistic president wants  more people dependent on government and therefore more control over those individual lives. Again, just smoke and mirrors. Watch this hand while I steal your liberties.*
> 
>  Jack Jaros, Whiting



Affordable Care Act is about government control


----------



## aplcr0331

I know in my area that if there was ever any government mandate to take legally owned guns from citizens that most of the Guard would cease to exist as they would disobey that order.

Revolt ain't gonna happen. No worries.


----------



## racewright

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This era, I agree, is the best socially for all Americans.
> 
> The domestic terrorists of the far right and far left have been beaten down.
> 
> Economically, we need improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest threat of a revolt in our country comes from the economic side not the social side
> 
> Americans are not going to revolt because they have to buy healthcare, they would revolt because of losing the American Dream and not having jobs from which they can support themselves[/QUOT
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> This is the dilemma--when does the social side become so overbearing that it has too much of a damaging effect on the economic side.
> My friends this was started before Obama but just worsened since his term.
> 
> Now we now get to the root--spending OPM just is not right.
> 
> The scary thing is that there are plenty of super wealthy that just say the heck with the USA and move to other more comfortable surrounding's.
> 
> The era of the USA being the super place to be is not over yet--but the super rich have and will continue to take the ball and leave the game and play elsewhere.
> You see the one thing that all business people and especially the super rich want is not the money but the power to wake up in the morning and look in the mirror and say hey you do this today.
> 
> That is what is slowly being taken away and all nations have a history of taking what you have under the falsehood we know better and this is better for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## Unkotare

racewright said:


> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen. .




You know? Ok, when?


----------



## rightwinger

Mojo2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This era, I agree, is the best socially for all Americans.
> 
> The domestic terrorists of the far right and far left have been beaten down.
> 
> Economically, we need improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest threat of a revolt in our country comes from the economic side not the social side
> 
> Americans are not going to revolt because they have to buy healthcare, they would revolt because of losing the American Dream and not having jobs from which they can support themselves
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Affordable Care Act consists primarily of taking away many of our liberties by advocating health care for the less fortunate.*
> 
> *The government does not possess the authority to require an individual to purchase health insurance, so why try trick the uniformed into thinking the government knows what is best for them?*
> 
> *The Affordable Care Act is about government control over a large market and the welfare of those people. As more companies drop their health insurance plans, those individuals will be required to join a government-controlled health plan and be subservient to that ideology.*
> 
> *This is just what the socialistic president wants  more people dependent on government and therefore more control over those individual lives. Again, just smoke and mirrors. Watch this hand while I steal your liberties.*
> 
>  Jack Jaros, Whiting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affordable Care Act is about government control
Click to expand...


I am not going to reply to a multi-color, multi-font post


----------



## Mojo2

aplcr0331 said:


> I know in my area that if there was ever any government mandate to take legally owned guns from citizens that most of the Guard would cease to exist as they would disobey that order.
> 
> Revolt ain't gonna happen. No worries.



I hope you took notice of the Command level Naval officers Obama relieved of command in the past year or so.

Some, (many?) say it was because he felt these officers were more loyal to the Constitution than the Resident.


----------



## rightwinger

racewright said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> This era, I agree, is the best socially for all Americans.
> 
> The domestic terrorists of the far right and far left have been beaten down.
> 
> Economically, we need improvement.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest threat of a revolt in our country comes from the economic side not the social side
> 
> Americans are not going to revolt because they have to buy healthcare, they would revolt because of losing the American Dream and not having jobs from which they can support themselves[/QUOT
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> This is the dilemma--when does the social side become so overbearing that it has too much of a damaging effect on the economic side.
> My friends this was started before Obama but just worsened since his term.
> 
> Now we now get to the root--spending OPM just is not right.
> 
> The scary thing is that there are plenty of super wealthy that just say the heck with the USA and move to other more comfortable surrounding's.
> 
> The era of the USA being the super place to be is not over yet--but the super rich have and will continue to take the ball and leave the game and play elsewhere.
> You see the one thing that all business people and especially the super rich want is not the money but the power to wake up in the morning and look in the mirror and say hey you do this today.
> 
> That is what is slowly being taken away and all nations have a history of taking what you have under the falsehood we know better and this is better for you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let the super rich move elsewhere
> 
> Let them find a place with a more favorable tax structure
Click to expand...


----------



## Mojo2

rightwinger said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest threat of a revolt in our country comes from the economic side not the social side
> 
> Americans are not going to revolt because they have to buy healthcare, they would revolt because of losing the American Dream and not having jobs from which they can support themselves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Affordable Care Act consists primarily of taking away many of our liberties by advocating health care for the less fortunate.*
> 
> *The government does not possess the authority to require an individual to purchase health insurance, so why try trick the uniformed into thinking the government knows what is best for them?*
> 
> *The Affordable Care Act is about government control over a large market and the welfare of those people. As more companies drop their health insurance plans, those individuals will be required to join a government-controlled health plan and be subservient to that ideology.*
> 
> *This is just what the socialistic president wants &#8212; more people dependent on government and therefore more control over those individual lives. Again, just smoke and mirrors. Watch this hand while I steal your liberties.*
> 
> &#8212; Jack Jaros, Whiting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Affordable Care Act is about government control
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not going to reply to a multi-color, multi-font post
Click to expand...


I'm torn over how best to respond.

1) You can't think of anything to trump the truth I posted.

2) Not easily adaptable to changes in your environment is a symptom of mental disorder.

3) My post isn't the multi-color rainbow that some complain of. Mine isn't even multi-colored at all. It is Red and Bold. I know. Shocking.

4) Drama Queen much?

5) Who gives a shit if you respond? A little bit of you goes a long way. Too long. Stop posting altogether and see who cares. 

6) Fuck you.

Take your pick.


----------



## regent

One need only to go back in our history, Shay's rebellion, the veterans bonus march, Kent State, always for the nation with the exception of the Civil War, but that was for nation also. Today there is no nation except the US involved and our differences are political.


----------



## Mojo2

rightwinger said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The biggest threat of a revolt in our country comes from the economic side not the social side
> 
> Americans are not going to revolt because they have to buy healthcare, they would revolt because of losing the American Dream and not having jobs from which they can support themselves[/QUOT
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> This is the dilemma--when does the social side become so overbearing that it has too much of a damaging effect on the economic side.
> My friends this was started before Obama but just worsened since his term.
> 
> Now we now get to the root--spending OPM just is not right.
> 
> The scary thing is that there are plenty of super wealthy that just say the heck with the USA and move to other more comfortable surrounding's.
> 
> The era of the USA being the super place to be is not over yet--but the super rich have and will continue to take the ball and leave the game and play elsewhere.
> You see the one thing that all business people and especially the super rich want is not the money but the power to wake up in the morning and look in the mirror and say hey you do this today.
> 
> That is what is slowly being taken away and all nations have a history of taking what you have under the falsehood we know better and this is better for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let the super rich move elsewhere
> 
> Let them find a place with a more favorable tax structure
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ahhh, you've highlighted the formula to create a country with all the charm and beauty of  Detroit.

You anti-American loon.


----------



## rightwinger

Mojo2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Affordable Care Act is about government control
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not going to reply to a multi-color, multi-font post
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm torn over how best to respond.
> 
> 1) You can't think of anything to trump the truth I posted.
> 
> 2) Not easily adaptable to changes in your environment is a symptom of mental disorder.
> 
> 3) My post isn't the multi-color rainbow that some complain of. Mine isn't even multi-colored at all. It is Red and Bold. I know. Shocking.
> 
> 4) Drama Queen much?
> 
> 5) Who gives a shit if you respond? A little bit of you goes a long way. Too long. Stop posting altogether and see who cares.
> 
> 6) Fuck you.
> 
> Take your pick.
Click to expand...


Don't see anyone else responding to it either

Learn how to post


----------



## JakeStarkey

A multi-colored font post demonstrates that the poster is upset that in his mind he is not being sufficiently listened to.

In Mojo2 and racewright's cases, they have had nothing of worth to offer.


----------



## racewright

JakeStarkey said:


> A multi-colored font post demonstrates that the poster is upset that in his mind he is not being sufficiently listened to.
> 
> In Mojo2 and racewright's cases, they have had nothing of worth to offer.



I was not offering a thing just testing the waters so to speak...

There will be a revolt when there is more suffering and pain felt in the masses than right now--as long as the only road to prosperity is through the government than the closer a possible coup of some kind or another is.

Myself and my children will probably not see this but my great grand children might.  
My grandfather who owned several businesses 100 years ago would not understand todays
willingness to allow ones business to be controlled by others.

But as I believed there are those on this site with the same concerns--good that will delay any horrible things from happening for the not to distant future--and we will all be with the almighty before that happens--but past there???????
Thanks for all the posts--finished

PS; never would have believed that the day would come when I would have to have my background checked to by a box of 22 shells   HHHMMMMMMM  No to Cumo


----------



## Luddly Neddite

rightwinger said:


> The Military will defend their country.....they always have
> 
> Take up arms against your country and you will pay the price



Right alongside President Obama, who has, does and will continue to stand with and for his country.


----------



## rightwinger

racewright said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A multi-colored font post demonstrates that the poster is upset that in his mind he is not being sufficiently listened to.
> 
> In Mojo2 and racewright's cases, they have had nothing of worth to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not offering a thing just testing the waters so to speak...
> 
> There will be a revolt when there is more suffering and pain felt in the masses than right now--as long as the only road to prosperity is through the government than the closer a possible coup of some kind or another is.
> 
> Myself and my children will probably not see this but my great grand children might.
> My grandfather who owned several businesses 100 years ago would not understand todays
> willingness to allow ones business to be controlled by others.
> 
> But as I believed there are those on this site with the same concerns--good that will delay any horrible things from happening for the not to distant future--and we will all be with the almighty before that happens--but past there???????
> Thanks for all the posts--finished
> 
> PS; never would have believed that the day would come when I would have to have my background checked to by a box of 22 shells   HHHMMMMMMM  No to Cumo
Click to expand...


Very true..

Americans are fat and lazy and it would take an awful lot to get any kind of revolt out of them.

Any revolt will not involve guns....too easy to bring down
A revolt would most likely be a labor revolt involving massive strikes and demonstrations


----------



## racewright

Unkotare said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know? Ok, when?
Click to expand...


Ah with all the ammo the government is buying do they know something we do not .Like they might need it to stop a revolt ????


----------



## jwoodie

> I actually believe that social(_istical)_ly, this is the best period in American history
> Economically, not so much



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Luddly Neddite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Military will defend their country.....they always have
> 
> Take up arms against your country and you will pay the price
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right alongside President Obama, who has, does and will continue to stand with and for his country.
Click to expand...


Really? And what country do you think that is? 
I believe that he has every intention of starting a shooting war as an excuse to impose a totalitarian government with himself as head.


----------



## regent

rightwinger said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> In the 50s and 60s we had terrorists bombing schools and churches. Lynching, arson, intimidation. We had state sponsored tyranny looking the other way as terrorists ran rampant.
> 
> Yet you look longingly back to that time and whine that we need to rise up against the government for.....ready?.....I'm serious here.......forcing people to get healthcare
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I guess you believe that there was never a good period in the USA's history pity you just do not get the point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually believe that socially, this is the best period in American history
> Economically, not so much
Click to expand...


I agree and I also went through some good and bad times. Certainly the thirties were the worst in that century, and if people were ever going to revolt after the Civil War this was the period. America is so lucky to have gotten a leader that quieted things down, not with force or shooting a veteran or two but with simple words, "We have nothing to fear but fear itself."


----------



## Delta4Embassy

My hope is when the revolution comes it's the military who starts it ala military coup. Our civilian government doesn't work. A military dictatorship would be preferable. Can revert to semi-democracy but with military ideals instead of capitalist ones. 

Thought the plot of "Starship Troopers" was awesome as to how the military took control way back. With democractic ideology instilled in every modern soldier, sailor, airman, and marine, having them take over isn't the fearful thing it is in other countries when militaries take over. And given the absolute horror the current government is with everyone on the take, I'd welcome such a coup.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

racewright said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember what our country was like in 67-68?
> 
> Did you want to take up arms against your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and 67 68 we were more united than today but as I remember before that say 58 is the era that we need to think re kindling.
> Country's enemy Yes.   But Domestic enemy is more difficult to recognize.
> 
> 
> That's the point we wasted time fighting the COMMIES and maybe we should have been spending more resources fighting the domestic enemies.
> 
> I took up arms fighting the foreign enemy--I would take up arms to fight the domestic enemy
> that some day might be needed.
> Would you not take up arms to fight the domestic enemy's if needed??
Click to expand...


The only "domestic enemy" is the government that takes away the rights of the people in blatant violation of the Constitution they supposedly uphold.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Mojo2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and 67 68 we were more united than today but as I remember before that say 58 is the era that we need to think re kindling.
> Country's enemy Yes.   But Domestic enemy is more difficult to recognize.
> 
> 
> That's the point we wasted time fighting the COMMIES and maybe we should have been spending more resources fighting the domestic enemies.
> 
> I took up arms fighting the foreign enemy--I would take up arms to fight the domestic enemy
> that some day might be needed.
> Would you not take up arms to fight the domestic enemy's if needed??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 50s and 60s we had terrorists bombing schools and churches. Lynching, arson, intimidation. We had state sponsored tyranny looking the other way as terrorists ran rampant.
> 
> Yet you look longingly back to that time and whine that we need to rise up against the government for.....ready?.....I'm serious here.......forcing people to get healthcare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are propagandizing.
> 
> It isn't about healthcare.
> 
> It's about Obama snatching our freedom from us. It's about Obama changing us from being the boss of our government, to our being bossed BY our government.
> 
> He seeks to make us all subjects of his rule.
> 
> We said no to tyranny in the original Tea Party in Boston.
> 
> Now, we have a 21st Century Tea Party to do the exact same thing.
> 
> To throw off tyranny.
Click to expand...


I disagree. I think the TP is less interested in tearing down tyranny as it is to put there own corrupt rich people in Washington, even if they are less so than the dems there already. 
Do you know what an actual political group was in Boston at the time that opposed Britain? The Sons of Liberty.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

racewright said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know? Ok, when?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah with all the ammo the government is buying do they know something we do not .Like they might need it to stop a revolt ????
Click to expand...


Maybe.


----------



## History

Of course the government knows it is coming..

Look @ History of the United States, Major events involving War usually happens approximately every 80-85 years..

Start with 1776, the American Revolution
1861, The Civil War
1941, World War II
2021-2026, ???? The Next Timing Mechanism is around the corner..

Now Like I told you, History repeats itself does it not?? so expect around that time for something big, whatever it is..


----------



## Drake_Roberts

History said:


> Of course the government knows it is coming..
> 
> Look @ History of the United States, Major events involving War usually happens approximately every 80-85 years..
> 
> Start with 1776, the American Revolution
> 1861, The Civil War
> 1941, World War II
> 2021-2026, ???? The Next Timing Mechanism is around the corner..
> 
> Now Like I told you, History repeats itself does it not?? so expect around that time for something big, whatever it is..



Hell yes! 2021 was about the time I was shooting (no pun intended) for!


----------



## Drake_Roberts

rightwinger said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> A multi-colored font post demonstrates that the poster is upset that in his mind he is not being sufficiently listened to.
> 
> In Mojo2 and racewright's cases, they have had nothing of worth to offer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was not offering a thing just testing the waters so to speak...
> 
> There will be a revolt when there is more suffering and pain felt in the masses than right now--as long as the only road to prosperity is through the government than the closer a possible coup of some kind or another is.
> 
> Myself and my children will probably not see this but my great grand children might.
> My grandfather who owned several businesses 100 years ago would not understand todays
> willingness to allow ones business to be controlled by others.
> 
> But as I believed there are those on this site with the same concerns--good that will delay any horrible things from happening for the not to distant future--and we will all be with the almighty before that happens--but past there???????
> Thanks for all the posts--finished
> 
> PS; never would have believed that the day would come when I would have to have my background checked to by a box of 22 shells   HHHMMMMMMM  No to Cumo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Very true..
> 
> Americans are fat and lazy and it would take an awful lot to get any kind of revolt out of them.
> 
> Any revolt will not involve guns....too easy to bring down
> A revolt would most likely be a labor revolt involving massive strikes and demonstrations
Click to expand...


Would it be easy to bring down if millions of Americans enlisted for the rebels and a significant portion of the military did likewise?


----------



## MikeK

Things in the U.S. are nowhere near as bad as they would need to be for open rebellion to occur.  In addition to the absence of sufficient provocation for rebellion to take place the increasingly divisive nature of contemporary America precludes the kind of solidarity needed to enable effective resistance to federal authority.  But I'm not nearly as optimistic where the possibility of internal race war is concerned.  Because reading between the lines of typical angry political rhetoric reveals that hostile reference to "liberals" is really coded language for Blacks.  

Incipient provocations for race war have occurred in Los Angeles in 1965 (the Watts riot), in Brooklyn in 1991 (The Crown Heights riot), and again in Los Angeles in 1992 (the Rodney King verdict riot).  The reason these eruptions remained localized and restricted mainly to property damage is because there was no violent response by militant Whites.  

Although specific complaints of police brutality and discrimination are cited as having triggered these eruptions the underlying  cause of unrest can be traced to depressed  economic conditions in the overall Black community.  In the recent past it has been possible to defuse rising anger in these communities by extending such economic concessions as increased food stamp distribution, rent assistance, child-care aid, etc.,  but such financial resources are becoming increasingly scarce.


----------



## Borillar

Mojo2 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and 67 68 we were more united than today but as I remember before that say 58 is the era that we need to think re kindling.
> Country's enemy Yes.   But Domestic enemy is more difficult to recognize.
> 
> 
> That's the point we wasted time fighting the COMMIES and maybe we should have been spending more resources fighting the domestic enemies.
> 
> I took up arms fighting the foreign enemy--I would take up arms to fight the domestic enemy
> that some day might be needed.
> Would you not take up arms to fight the domestic enemy's if needed??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 50s and 60s we had terrorists bombing schools and churches. Lynching, arson, intimidation. We had state sponsored tyranny looking the other way as terrorists ran rampant.
> 
> Yet you look longingly back to that time and whine that we need to rise up against the government for.....ready?.....I'm serious here.......forcing people to get healthcare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are propagandizing.
> 
> It isn't about healthcare.
> 
> It's about Obama snatching our freedom from us. It's about Obama changing us from being the boss of our government, to our being bossed BY our government.
> 
> He seeks to make us all subjects of his rule.
> 
> We said no to tyranny in the original Tea Party in Boston.
> 
> Now, we have a 21st Century Tea Party to do the exact same thing.
> 
> To throw off tyranny.
Click to expand...


Oh, please... How is Obama any different than any of the last 40 odd predecessors? We have never been the boss of our government. All we have ever had was the ballot box to pick the boss of our choosing. Obama hasn't changed shit. I saw the biggest changes under Bush II. Now you need a passport to go to freaking Canada. TSA feels you up whenever you fly, and spy agencies know everything about you.


----------



## Victory67

All true soldiers with any sense of honor will respect their chain of command.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

All true Americans protect and defend the Constitution above all else.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

All true Americans honor the Constitution above all else.


----------



## Victory67

_"I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that *I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States *against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that *I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me*, according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice. So help me God."_ 

I think we all can see how any honorable and honest soldier will behave.


----------



## Victory67

Interesting article about the issue of following orders a military person believes to be illegal.

To Obey or Not to Obey


----------



## Drake_Roberts

9thIDdoc said:


> All true Americans protect and defend the Constitution above all else.



What about _against_ the government that swears to uphold it, but blatantly tramples on it? Who would the soldiers stand with then? The government or the Constitution?


----------



## Victory67

Drake_Roberts said:


> What about _against_ the government that swears to uphold it, but blatantly tramples on it? Who would the soldiers stand with then? The government or the Constitution?



Soldiers do not have to follow illegal orders, such as to kill civilians or torture POWs.

If a group of Americans decides to declare war against the US government due to gay marriage, Obamacare, gun background checks, and abortion, you bet your ass the National Guard is obligated to fight such people and kill them if they refuse to surrender.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Victory67 said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about _against_ the government that swears to uphold it, but blatantly tramples on it? Who would the soldiers stand with then? The government or the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers do not have to follow illegal orders, such as to kill civilians or torture POWs.
Click to expand...


And to tie it all back to the OP, what if the citizens revolt because of unconstitutional injustices forced upon them? Would the military fire on those defending the constitution they swore to protect or the evil government they swore to protect?


----------



## Victory67

Drake_Roberts said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about _against_ the government that swears to uphold it, but blatantly tramples on it? Who would the soldiers stand with then? The government or the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers do not have to follow illegal orders, such as to kill civilians or torture POWs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And to tie it all back to the OP, what if the citizens revolt because of unconstitutional injustices forced upon them? Would the military fire on those defending the constitution they swore to protect or the evil government they swore to protect?
Click to expand...


See above.

If a group of Americans decides to wage war against the government due to Obamacare, gun background checks, Roe v Wade, and Social Security, National Guard troops would be obliged to follow all orders to fight such people and kill them if they refuse to surrender.


----------



## Victory67

I forgot to add that National Guardsmen would also be obliged to fight Americans who revolted over Obama's use of Executive Power to raise the minimum wage for Federal contractors.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Victory67 said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers do not have to follow illegal orders, such as to kill civilians or torture POWs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And to tie it all back to the OP, what if the citizens revolt because of unconstitutional injustices forced upon them? Would the military fire on those defending the constitution they swore to protect or the evil government they swore to protect?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See above.
> 
> If a group of Americans decides to wage war against the government due to Obamacare, gun background checks, Roe v Wade, and Social Security, National Guard troops would be obliged to follow all orders to fight such people and kill them if they refuse to surrender.
Click to expand...


Sorry, I posted before your edit. But I was referring to things like spying on phone records, corruption, bypassing congress on just about everything, restricting freedom of speech for those who oppose the decay and corruption of Washington. What then?


----------



## Victory67

Drake_Roberts said:


> Sorry, I posted before your edit. But I was referring to things like spying on phone records, corruption, bypassing congress on just about everything, restricting freedom of speech for those who oppose the decay and corruption of Washington. What then?



Revolt is not justified as long as the democratic process is still active and available to all Americans to use.

Giving up on the democratic process and wanting to use violence to enact political change, when democratic change is still very possible and available, is called terrorism.

The National Guard of course has the right to fight and even kill terrorists.

The American people have become very lazy and content in their couches, tv's, and smartphones.

We used to protest all the time in order to demand peaceful change.  We used to vote in much higher numbers.

Not anymore.  But we can again.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Victory67 said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I posted before your edit. But I was referring to things like spying on phone records, corruption, bypassing congress on just about everything, restricting freedom of speech for those who oppose the decay and corruption of Washington. What then?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Revolt is not justified as long as the democratic process is still active and available to all Americans to use.
> 
> Giving up on the democratic process and wanting to use violence to enact political change, when democratic change is still very possible and available, is called terrorism.
> 
> The National Guard of course has the right to fight and even kill terrorists.
> 
> The American people have become very lazy and content in their couches, tv's, and smartphones.
> 
> We used to protest all the time in order to demand peaceful change.  We used to vote in much higher numbers.
> 
> Not anymore.  But we can again.
Click to expand...


And when it becomes obvious that no matter who we elect, the government will still try to increase their own wallet size while the people suffer? That voting is no longer a feasible solution?
So the military would kill people who fight to protect and safeguard their rights?


----------



## Victory67

We could demand a Constitutional Amendment calling for a national referendum system.  

We could demand a Constitutional Amendment calling for a process for the people to recall a sitting President.

We could demand all the changes we want and threaten to kick politicians out of office if they don't comply.

But if the people are lazy and don't stand up and demand change with their feet and their votes, nothing will change.

A lazy American populace is no excuse for violent terrorism.


----------



## Victory67

Drake_Roberts said:


> And when it becomes obvious that no matter who we elect, the government will still try to increase their own wallet size while the people suffer? That voting is no longer a feasible solution?
> So the military would kill people who fight to protect and safeguard their rights?



Obvious to who?     .01% of the American population?

.01% of the American population using violence to impose their will upon the American people is called TERRORISM and will certainly and swiftly be put down by local, State, Federal police and the National Guard.

So kindly put your John Rambo fantasies away cause they aint gonna happen.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Victory67 said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> And when it becomes obvious that no matter who we elect, the government will still try to increase their own wallet size while the people suffer? That voting is no longer a feasible solution?
> So the military would kill people who fight to protect and safeguard their rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obvious to who?     .01% of the American population?
> 
> .01% of the American population using violence to impose their will upon the American people is called TERRORISM and will certainly and swiftly be put down by local, State, Federal police and the National Guard.
> 
> So kindly put your John Rambo fantasies away cause they aint gonna happen.
Click to expand...


I don't plan on fighting a large scale war now. If America is saved through democratic means, I'll go lock up my firearms and pray I never have cause to use them, except for target practice if I'm bored. But if America keeps spiraling I'll have no choice. And I don't plan on starting large. I plan on starting small. Things semi-legal that I probably would be able to get away with if I was apprehended. Utilizing my freedom of speech, for example. And keep getting larger and larger. But by no means will I fire the first shot. No, I'll let the military do it in defense of the government into a crowd of protestors. _Then_ I fight.


----------



## Victory67

Drake_Roberts said:


> I don't plan on fighting a large scale war now. If America is saved through democratic means, I'll go lock up my firearms and pray I never have cause to use them, except for target practice if I'm bored. But if America keeps spiraling I'll have no choice. And I don't plan on starting large. I plan on starting small. Things semi-legal that I probably would be able to get away with if I was apprehended. Utilizing my freedom of speech, for example. And keep getting larger and larger. But by no means will I fire the first shot. No, I'll let the military do it in defense of the government into a crowd of protestors. _Then_ I fight.



Talking about acts of political violence, even small ones, on an open public forum like this is a very stupid thing to do.

You must just be looking for attention.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

If we ever have a president that attempts to rule by edict rather than passing laws in the manner prescribed by the Constitution there will be rebellion.


----------



## Victory67

Even if our current leaders are kicked out, the Constitution is very clear as to how they must be replaced.


----------



## MikeK

Victory67 said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about _against_ the government that swears to uphold it, but blatantly tramples on it? Who would the soldiers stand with then? The government or the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers do not have to follow illegal orders, such as to kill civilians or torture POWs.
> 
> If a group of Americans decides to declare war against the US government due to gay marriage, Obamacare, gun background checks, and abortion, you bet your ass the National Guard is obligated to fight such people and kill them if they refuse to surrender.
Click to expand...

The National Guard demonstrated its propensity to open fire on American citizens at Kent State University in May, 1970.  
Kent State shootings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And the students they killed did far less than declare war against Government.  They were neither armed nor behaving in a threatening manner.


----------



## MikeK

9thIDdoc said:


> If we ever have a president that attempts to rule by edict rather than passing laws in the manner prescribed by the Constitution there will be rebellion.


The United States population has gradually become a captive of its government.  I don't believe a rebellion is possible in this Country.  We lack the spirit and the necessary solidarity.  

Americans are an alienated people who are ruled by a wealthy minority who exist and function as a de-facto neo-nobility.


----------



## Victory67

MikeK said:


> The United States population has gradually become a captive of its government.  I don't believe a rebellion is possible in this Country.  We lack the spirit and the necessary solidarity.
> 
> Americans are an alienated people who are ruled by a wealthy minority who exist and function as a de-facto neo-nobility.



Our nation is a strong democracy, with strong democratic institutions.  We have Federal and State ways to change how our government functions.  We have the right to vote.

There is no need to rebel.  There is nothing to rebel over.  Such are the dreams of bored fantacists.


----------



## Victory67

MikeK said:


> The National Guard demonstrated its propensity to open fire on American citizens at Kent State University in May, 1970.
> Kent State shootings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And the students they killed did far less than declare war against Government.  They were neither armed nor behaving in a threatening manner.



Kent State was 44 years ago.


----------



## MikeK

Victory67 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The United States population has gradually become a captive of its government.  I don't believe a rebellion is possible in this Country.  We lack the spirit and the necessary solidarity.
> 
> Americans are an alienated people who are ruled by a wealthy minority who exist and function as a de-facto neo-nobility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our nation is a strong democracy, with strong democratic institutions.  We have Federal and State ways to change how our government functions.  We have the right to vote.
Click to expand...

And look what we've done with that blessed Liberty.  We've elected a graduating progression of corporatist Presidents and a Congress of corrupted millionaires who have enabled the rise of a wealth-based neo-nobility and the imminent demise of the hard-won American Middle Class.  



> There is no need to rebel.  There is nothing to rebel over.  Such are the dreams of bored fantacists.


While it is true there is no need to rebel at the present time I am sure there will be increasingly severe demonstrations as the economy declines and conditions become progressively worse.  But the divisive nature of American society is such that effective citizen rebellion is impossible.  Armed civil conflict is a far more likely possibility.


----------



## Victory67

If you don't like the direction our government is going and the policies they are enacting, use the power of your voice and get people to agree with you and vote new people into office.


----------



## MikeK

Victory67 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> The National Guard demonstrated its propensity to open fire on American citizens at Kent State University in May, 1970.
> Kent State shootings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And the students they killed did far less than declare war against Government.  They were neither armed nor behaving in a threatening manner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kent State was 44 years ago.
Click to expand...

So was the Vietnam debacle.  And what have we learned from it?  If anything, things have gotten worse.


----------



## Victory67

MikeK said:


> So was the Vietnam debacle.  And what have we learned from it?  If anything, things have gotten worse.



So go start your little revolution.  But don't expect most Americans to sympathize with you.


----------



## Gracie

Tyranny from foreign and domestic. 

What does domestic really mean? Our own government changing or amending the constitution and our rights, or people who blow up federal buildings or schools or take overs on alcatraz? What exactly does the "domestic" really mean?


----------



## MikeK

Victory67 said:


> If you don't like the direction our government is going and the policies they are enacting, use the power of your voice and get people to agree with you and vote new people into office.


Are you kidding?  

We have statesmen like Dennis Kucinich and Bernie Sanders available to us but a political system which has become totally corrupted by the influence of money has given us a millionaire Congress and such Presidents as Ronald Reagan, Bill Clinton, George W. Bush, and now this Ivy League pimp -- puppets of the bankers and the rising corporatocracy.  

The American electorate is dominated by politically ignorant high-grade morons who wouldn't recognize the devil if he was holding them by the throat.


----------



## Victory67

MikeK said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> We have statesmen like Dennis Kucinich and Bernie Sanders available to us but a political system which has become totally corrupted by the influence of money has given us a millionaire Congress and such Presidents as Ronald Reagan, Bill Clinton, George W. Bush, and now this Ivy League pimp -- puppets of the bankers and the rising corporatocracy.
> 
> The American electorate is dominated by politically ignorant high-grade morons who wouldn't recognize the devil if he was holding them by the throat.



And you want to impose your will upon them.


----------



## MikeK

Victory67 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was the Vietnam debacle.  And what have we learned from it?  If anything, things have gotten worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So go start your little revolution.  But don't expect most Americans to sympathize with you.
Click to expand...

Where and when did I encourage revolution?  I didn't.  But the fact that you imagine I did is clear evidence of your inability to understand what is right before your eyes.  You are typical of the ignorant jingoists who are enabling the incremental ruin of this Nation.


----------



## Victory67

MikeK said:


> Where and when did I encourage revolution?  I didn't.  But the fact that you imagine I did is clear evidence of your inability to understand what is right before your eyes.  You are typical of the ignorant jingoists who are enabling the incremental ruin of this Nation.



My apologies.  I'm glad you don't think we need a revolution, peaceful or violent.

Glad we are on the same page.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

MikeK said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> What about _against_ the government that swears to uphold it, but blatantly tramples on it? Who would the soldiers stand with then? The government or the Constitution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers do not have to follow illegal orders, such as to kill civilians or torture POWs.
> 
> If a group of Americans decides to declare war against the US government due to gay marriage, Obamacare, gun background checks, and abortion, you bet your ass the National Guard is obligated to fight such people and kill them if they refuse to surrender.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The National Guard demonstrated its propensity to open fire on American citizens at Kent State University in May, 1970.
> Kent State shootings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And the students they killed did far less than declare war against Government.  They were neither armed nor behaving in a threatening manner.
Click to expand...


They were throwing rocks and bottles. The people executed by stoning in the ME would probably understand that rocks and bottles can be deadly weapons if they weren't dead. They had also attacked police and firefighters, damaged and destroyed property and committed arson. And there were reports of the firing of a handgun.
They learned that attacking armed men is not a good idea. Big surprise.


----------



## namvet

since the military hates dems its a no brainer.


----------



## MikeK

9thIDdoc said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Soldiers do not have to follow illegal orders, such as to kill civilians or torture POWs.
> 
> If a group of Americans decides to declare war against the US government due to gay marriage, Obamacare, gun background checks, and abortion, you bet your ass the National Guard is obligated to fight such people and kill them if they refuse to surrender.
> 
> 
> 
> The National Guard demonstrated its propensity to open fire on American citizens at Kent State University in May, 1970.
> Kent State shootings - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> And the students they killed did far less than declare war against Government.  They were neither armed nor behaving in a threatening manner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They were throwing rocks and bottles. The people executed by stoning in the ME would probably understand that rocks and bottles can be deadly weapons if they weren't dead. They had also attacked police and firefighters, damaged and destroyed property and committed arson. And there were reports of the firing of a handgun.
> They learned that attacking armed men is not a good idea. Big surprise.
Click to expand...

While there were some rocks and bottles thrown during the Kent demonstrations the Guardsmen opened fire with M1s, killing eight and wounding more, none of whom were positively identified as having thrown anything.  

Compare that with the demonstrations in the Ukraine and in those European countries where protesters are throwing rocks, bottles, and firebombs at the police and the police don't _dare_ open fire -- nor are there any military or paramilitary forces present.  The reason for that is the comparative _solidarity_ of those peoples.  Here the police don't hesitate to close in and brutally arrest comparatively peaceful demonstrators such as was repeatedly seen during the rousting of the OCCUPY demonstrators and the pepper-spraying of the peacefully seated student demonstrators at UC Davis.  






Can you imagine cops doing something like that in Kiev?  Or in Greece?  Here the police know the American People are as divided as it gets.  There is no solidarity.  Which is why our government behaves the way it does.  This Country is becoming a goddam police state right before our eyes because a significant percentage of our population consists of authoritarian submissive toadies and Tories.


----------



## SayMyName

rightwinger said:


> The Military will defend their country.....they always have
> 
> Take up arms against your country and you will pay the price



I agree with you. No matter what wrongs we believe the government is perpetrating, the men and  women of the military are sworn to protect and defend the Constitution of the United States from all enemies both foreign and domestic.

As the generations change, and more and more men and women enter the armed forces with the thoughts and feelings current to their time, the same will commit to the new interpretation of what this loyalty is all about. They will act accordingly while in uniform.

I doubt seriously there will be a rebellion of patriots any time soon, if at all. If so, it will amount to little or nothing, and the military and police will stand by the state and crush it even more ruthlessly than they initially did the enemy in Afghanistan and Iraq.


----------



## Darkwind

Victory67 said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> So was the Vietnam debacle.  And what have we learned from it?  If anything, things have gotten worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So go start your little revolution.  But don't expect most Americans to sympathize with you.
Click to expand...

Were you aware that in 1775, a large percentage of the Colonies population did not sympathize with the rebels who were trying to throw off the yoke of the King?

Most Americans will back the winner...its what the sheep do.


----------



## Victory67

Darkwind said:


> Were you aware that in 1775, a large percentage of the Colonies population did not sympathize with the rebels who were trying to throw off the yoke of the King?
> 
> Most Americans will back the winner...its what the sheep do.



That's very nice but if 500 idiots start a violent revolution in the USA over Obamacare, abortion, the income tax, Obama raising the minimum wage for Federal contractors, and NSA spying, the local, State, and Federal police will put them down, the National Guard will help if needed, and the American people will applaud.


----------



## Victory67

SayMyName said:


> I agree with you. No matter what wrongs we believe the government is perpetrating, the men and  women of the military are sworn to protect and defend the Constitution of the United States from all enemies both foreign and domestic.



The have also sworn an Oath to obey the orders of their Commander-in-Chief and the orders of their superior officers.


----------



## Darkwind

Victory67 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you aware that in 1775, a large percentage of the Colonies population did not sympathize with the rebels who were trying to throw off the yoke of the King?
> 
> Most Americans will back the winner...its what the sheep do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very nice but if 500 idiots start a violent revolution in the USA over Obamacare, abortion, the income tax, Obama raising the minimum wage for Federal contractors, and NSA spying, the local, State, and Federal police will put them down, the National Guard will help if needed, and the American people will applaud.
Click to expand...

No, liberals would probably applaud.....but then, we're not really talking Americans in that case.

I enjoyed how you suddenly have intel on what some group may or may not bring to a revolt....

I'm not advocating for revolution, I think that the education department has done to good a job at domesticating 80% of the population, but if a revolt occurs, its likely to be millions, not 500....

But good luck with your fantasy.


----------



## Darkwind

Victory67 said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. No matter what wrongs we believe the government is perpetrating, the men and  women of the military are sworn to protect and defend the Constitution of the United States from all enemies both foreign and domestic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The have also sworn an Oath to obey the orders of their Commander-in-Chief and the orders of their superior officers.
Click to expand...

Only lawful orders.  Their main oath is to the Constitution, not one man nor one office.


----------



## Victory67

Darkwind said:


> No, liberals would probably applaud.....but then, we're not really talking Americans in that case.
> 
> I enjoyed how you suddenly have intel on what some group may or may not bring to a revolt....
> 
> I'm not advocating for revolution, I think that the education department has done to good a job at domesticating 80% of the population, but if a revolt occurs, its likely to be millions, not 500....
> 
> But good luck with your fantasy.



You think millions of Americans will betray their country and revolt?

Over Obamacare, income taxes, abortion, and Social Security?

You are in a drug-induced dreamworld friend and if a "revolt" ever does happen it will be quickly put down and the American people will yell "bravo!!!!!!!  encore!!!!!"


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Victory67 said:


> SayMyName said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you. No matter what wrongs we believe the government is perpetrating, the men and  women of the military are sworn to protect and defend the Constitution of the United States from all enemies both foreign and domestic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The have also sworn an Oath to obey the orders of their Commander-in-Chief and the orders of their superior officers.
Click to expand...


Work on your comprehension. _"...protect and defend the Constitution of the United States from *all* enemies both foreign and domestic." _ Has it escaped your attention that would include presidents, generals, or anybody else who becomes an enemy of the Constitution. I'm convinced the military and police in large part would be the first to step up and oppose tyranny.


----------



## Victory67

9thIDdoc said:


> Work on your comprehension. _"...protect and defend the Constitution of the United States from *all* enemies both foreign and domestic." _ Has it escaped your attention that would include presidents, generals, or anybody else who becomes an enemy of the Constitution. I'm convinced the military and police in large part would be the first to step up and oppose tyranny.



All military personnel have sworn an Oath to obey the orders of their Commander-in-Chief and supervising officers.

They do not have the right to decide one day that their Commander-in-Chief and officers are enemies of the Constitution.  There is no language in the Constitution or the Military Code of Justice or Conduct that give soldiers such authority.

You're just making shit up because you don't like Obama.


----------



## Victory67

I will give you one thing, and that is that all soldiers have the right to refuse to follow clearly illegal orders, such as to kill civilians, torture POWs, commit theft, violate international treaties, etc.


----------



## namvet

Victory67 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Work on your comprehension. _"...protect and defend the Constitution of the United States from *all* enemies both foreign and domestic." _ Has it escaped your attention that would include presidents, generals, or anybody else who becomes an enemy of the Constitution. I'm convinced the military and police in large part would be the first to step up and oppose tyranny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All military personnel have sworn an Oath to obey the orders of their Commander-in-Chief and supervising officers.
> 
> They do not have the right to decide one day that their Commander-in-Chief and officers are enemies of the Constitution.  There is no language in the Constitution or the Military Code of Justice or Conduct that give soldiers such authority.
> 
> You're just making shit up because you don't like Obama.
Click to expand...


we have no CNC. yeah i don't like the cocksucker either


----------



## Victory67

namvet said:


> we have no CNC. yeah i don't like the cocksucker either



Obama is the Commander-in-Chief.  The only Constitutional way to remove him is through impeachment.  Until then he is the Constitutionally declared Commander-in-Chief, and all military personnel have sworn an Oath to follow his orders.


----------



## namvet

Victory67 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have no CNC. yeah i don't like the cocksucker either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the Commander-in-Chief.  The only Constitutional way to remove him is through impeachment.  Until then he is the Constitutionally declared Commander-in-Chief, and all military personnel have sworn an Oath to follow his orders.
Click to expand...


he's an illegal alien. therefore the constitution does NOT apply. under these conditions he's a target. the black GOP has already filed for impeachment. to them he's also a cocksucker


----------



## Victory67

namvet said:


> he's an illegal alien. therefore the constitution does NOT apply. under these conditions he's a target. the black GOP has already filed for impeachment. to them he's also a cocksucker



this is why if you try to start a violent revolution it will be swiftly put down and the American people will yell "encore!"

you're an irrational bigot.


----------



## namvet

Victory67 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's an illegal alien. therefore the constitution does NOT apply. under these conditions he's a target. the black GOP has already filed for impeachment. to them he's also a cocksucker
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is why if you try to start a violent revolution it will be swiftly put down and the American people will yell "encore!"
> 
> you're an irrational bigot.
Click to expand...


the American people will start the revolution numb nuts


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Victory67 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> we have no CNC. yeah i don't like the cocksucker either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obama is the Commander-in-Chief.  The only Constitutional way to remove him is through impeachment.  Until then he is the Constitutionally declared Commander-in-Chief, and all military personnel have sworn an Oath to follow his orders.
Click to expand...


An enemy of the Constitution no longer holds his former rank and can no longer issue legal orders. Tyranny is treason and treason is a crime. That holds true for beggar and king alike.


----------



## Victory67

9thIDdoc said:


> An enemy of the Constitution no longer holds his former rank and can no longer issue legal orders. Tyranny is treason and treason is a crime. That holds true for beggar and king alike.



You have no right to accuse anyone of being an enemy of the Constitution.

You have no right to accuse anyone of treason.

You sound like a Fascist.


----------



## Victory67

namvet said:


> the American people will start the revolution numb nuts



500 right wing assholes bigots doesn't equal "The American People"


----------



## namvet

Victory67 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> An enemy of the Constitution no longer holds his former rank and can no longer issue legal orders. Tyranny is treason and treason is a crime. That holds true for beggar and king alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no right to accuse anyone of being an enemy of the Constitution.
> 
> You have no right to accuse anyone of treason.
> 
> You sound like a Fascist.
Click to expand...


takin' away all our rights eh ??


----------



## Victory67

namvet said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> An enemy of the Constitution no longer holds his former rank and can no longer issue legal orders. Tyranny is treason and treason is a crime. That holds true for beggar and king alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no right to accuse anyone of being an enemy of the Constitution.
> 
> You have no right to accuse anyone of treason.
> 
> You sound like a Fascist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> takin' away all our rights eh ??
Click to expand...


LOL!!!  You're a joke.

Go ahead and start your little revolution.  I will enjoy watching it get put down by the local police.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Victory67 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> An enemy of the Constitution no longer holds his former rank and can no longer issue legal orders. Tyranny is treason and treason is a crime. That holds true for beggar and king alike.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have no right to accuse anyone of being an enemy of the Constitution.
> 
> You have no right to accuse anyone of treason.
> 
> You sound like a Fascist.
Click to expand...


Being an American citizen gives me that right.


----------



## namvet

Victory67 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> the American people will start the revolution numb nuts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 500 right wing assholes bigots doesn't equal "The American People"
Click to expand...


like all libtards your a useful idiot


----------



## namvet

Victory67 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no right to accuse anyone of being an enemy of the Constitution.
> 
> You have no right to accuse anyone of treason.
> 
> You sound like a Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takin' away all our rights eh ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!  You're a joke.
> 
> Go ahead and start your little revolution.  I will enjoy watching it get put down by the local police.
Click to expand...


oops !!! their on our side to. now what???


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Our forefathers made it very clear what they thought of tyranny and those who support it.


----------



## namvet

9thIDdoc said:


> Our forefathers made it very clear what they thought of tyranny and those who support it.


----------



## Victory67

9thIDdoc said:


> Our forefathers made it very clear what they thought of tyranny and those who support it.



Our forefathers also gave us a free and democratic society so that we could enact political change when things go wrong.

Why are you spitting on the hard work of our founding fathers?


----------



## namvet

Victory67 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our forefathers made it very clear what they thought of tyranny and those who support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our forefathers also gave us a free and democratic society so that we could enact political change when things go wrong.
> 
> Why are you spitting on the hard work of our founding fathers?
Click to expand...


because your current father is spitting on us and wiping his ass with the constitution


----------



## williepete

Victory67 said:


> I will give you one thing, and that is that all soldiers have the right to refuse to follow clearly illegal orders, such as to kill civilians, torture POWs, commit theft, violate international treaties, etc.



International treaties? War is all about blowing those all to Hell. But I'm glad to see you clarified your position on legal orders. 

_"I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, *according to regulations and the Uniform Code of Military Justice.* So help me God." _

When I served, I disobeyed an order two times. The orders weren't illegal. They were incredibly stupid and short sighted. I did what was best for the service and my mission. Not a thing happened to me. All of us who served can give plenty of examples of Officers and NCOs looking the other way when their unit was burdened with an idiotic order. But these I speak of are petty issues. 

Orders of magnitude such as killing your fellow citizen would have to pass the legal test in order to be issued and pass a test of individual morality and conscience to be carried out. In short, our servicemen aren't robots. Orders at this level would be scrutinized carefully before issued and after received. The Nuremburg Trials clearly established in Western society that following orders is not a defense against a crime. 

_In United States v. Keenan, 1969, the accused (Keenan) was found guilty of murder after he obeyed an order to shoot and kill an elderly Vietnamese citizen. The Court of Military Appeals held that *"the justification for acts done pursuant to orders does not exist if the order was of such a nature that a man of ordinary sense and understanding would know it to be illegal."*_
United States v. Keenan - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## MikeK

9thIDdoc said:


> They were throwing rocks and bottles. The people executed by stoning in the ME would probably understand that rocks and bottles can be deadly weapons if they weren't dead. They had also attacked police and firefighters, damaged and destroyed property and committed arson. And there were reports of the firing of a handgun.


Unfounded reports of a handgun.  That report amounted to a rumor and nothing more.



> They learned that attacking armed men is not a good idea. Big surprise.


Therein you've pronounced the very reason for the Second Amendment.


----------



## Victory67

Talking about revolution and revolt, on an anonymous internet chat forum?

Talk about being a major pussy.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

There's something brave about kissing government ass?


----------



## Victory67

9thIDdoc said:


> There's something brave about kissing government ass?



start that revolution yet?

thought not.  You're such an armchair revolutionary pussy.


----------



## MikeK

Victory67 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's something brave about kissing government ass?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> start that revolution yet?
> 
> thought not.  You're such an armchair revolutionary pussy.
Click to expand...

Calling names and posting silly images proves nothing but your own inability to defend your position intelligently.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Victory67 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Were you aware that in 1775, a large percentage of the Colonies population did not sympathize with the rebels who were trying to throw off the yoke of the King?
> 
> Most Americans will back the winner...its what the sheep do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's very nice but if 500 idiots start a violent revolution in the USA over Obamacare, abortion, the income tax, Obama raising the minimum wage for Federal contractors, and NSA spying, the local, State, and Federal police will put them down, the National Guard will help if needed, and the American people will applaud.
Click to expand...


I may be advocating war if necessary, but I wouldn't start with 500. That is most definitely suicide. Now an army of civilians in the millions? When the military is asked to fire on their friends and relatives? Even if Constitutional loyalty is strong among the armed forces, I'd place my bets on familial bonds winning out.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Victory67 said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have no right to accuse anyone of being an enemy of the Constitution.
> 
> You have no right to accuse anyone of treason.
> 
> You sound like a Fascist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> takin' away all our rights eh ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> LOL!!!  You're a joke.
> 
> Go ahead and start your little revolution.  I will enjoy watching it get put down by the local police.
Click to expand...


You know what Victory? I hope the left puts you in charge of PR for their entire party. Or Washington in general. I think we would have our revolution in a week or so if they did that.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Victory67 said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our forefathers made it very clear what they thought of tyranny and those who support it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our forefathers also gave us a free and democratic society so that we could enact political change when things go wrong.
> 
> Why are you spitting on the hard work of our founding fathers?
Click to expand...


Because people like you shred the Constitution into bits, buried them in the backyard, and built your new monument of tyranny, corruption, and the removal of the people's rights on top of its grave. What you perceive as us spitting on their work is actually us spitting on what you have made it.


----------



## Imissbush

Tim McVeighs right wing terrorism showed that the country will crush any right wing revolutions. He was killed...Good! The State snuffed that garbage out


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Imissbush said:


> Tim McVeighs right wing terrorism showed that the country will crush any right wing revolutions. He was killed...Good! The State snuffed that garbage out



What about a revolt made of both the left and right? Or one made of millions?


----------



## Unkotare

What about you take your meds like the nice doctor told you to?


----------



## Darkwind

Victory67 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, liberals would probably applaud.....but then, we're not really talking Americans in that case.
> 
> I enjoyed how you suddenly have intel on what some group may or may not bring to a revolt....
> 
> I'm not advocating for revolution, I think that the education department has done to good a job at domesticating 80% of the population, but if a revolt occurs, its likely to be millions, not 500....
> 
> But good luck with your fantasy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You think millions of Americans will betray their country and revolt?
> 
> Over Obamacare, income taxes, abortion, and Social Security?
> 
> You are in a drug-induced dreamworld friend and if a "revolt" ever does happen it will be quickly put down and the American people will yell "bravo!!!!!!!  encore!!!!!"
Click to expand...

You assume (you know what that gets you) that people who are revolting are against their country.

You do understand that the government is not 'the country', right?

Have you read ANY history at all?  Do you know why we overthrew the crown to begin with?  And please, don't say taxes, but taxes was just a small part in a longer list of abuses...

Kind of like that list you have going on right there.


----------



## Darkwind

Imissbush said:


> Tim McVeighs right wing terrorism showed that the country will crush any right wing revolutions. He was killed...Good! The State snuffed that garbage out


I know its all the rage, but McVeighs rantings does not make him right wing.  It makes him nuts....and not too bright to blow up a building just to make a point. 

That is not a revolt or a revolution.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Unkotare said:


> What about you take your meds like the nice doctor told you to?



Remind me why I would take meds when I am perfectly sane?


----------



## MikeK

Imissbush said:


> Tim McVeighs right wing terrorism showed that the country will crush any right wing revolutions. He was killed...Good! The State snuffed that garbage out


How have you managed to perceive what Timothy McVeigh did as a _right wing_ gesture?  

McVeigh's action was inspired and motivated by the Waco Massacre, which, in spite of the fact that it was sanctioned by a degenerate, supposedly left wing President via an incompetent freak Attorney General (Janet Reno), it was an act of totalitarian, anti-Constitutional aggression, perpetrated by a law-enforcement bureaucracy which is as right wing Conservative as it gets.  

While I certainly do not approve of what McVeigh did, it was plainly a strike against what he perceived as the primary agent of an oppressively anti-Constitutional, politically Conservative government.  

Read his manifesto here:  Timothy McVeigh's Manifesto | Truth In Our Time


----------



## Dante

racewright said:


> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen.
> When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
> Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.
> 
> Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.



Dearest Moron, the USA has a system of civilian control of the military for reasons that you fail to grasp


----------



## whitehall

Consider 20th century evidence. There is no way in the world that the US Military today would ever surround a Taliban compound full of women and children and use tanks and poison gas and finally incinerate the whole lot. Yet the Clinton administration managed to use Military personnel against a religious sect in Waco Texas and kill everybody. The bottom line is where the media will stand and the media has always stood with democrat administrations.


----------



## Dante

whitehall said:


> Consider 20th century evidence. There is no way in the world that the US Military today would ever surround a Taliban compound full of women and children and use tanks and poison gas and finally incinerate the whole lot. Yet the Clinton administration managed to use Military personnel against a religious sect in Waco Texas and kill everybody. The bottom line is where the media will stand and the media has always stood with democrat administrations.



Military personnel at WACO?  The US lobs bombs at places filled with women and children. Crawl back under your rock

and Koresh was taunting the laws and our system. Fuck him


----------



## Votto

racewright said:


> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen.
> When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
> Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.
> 
> Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.



Maybe that is why Obama is trying to flood the military with gays.


----------



## whitehall

Dante said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Consider 20th century evidence. There is no way in the world that the US Military today would ever surround a Taliban compound full of women and children and use tanks and poison gas and finally incinerate the whole lot. Yet the Clinton administration managed to use Military personnel against a religious sect in Waco Texas and kill everybody. The bottom line is where the media will stand and the media has always stood with democrat administrations.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Military personnel at WACO?  The US lobs bombs at places filled with women and children. Crawl back under your rock
> 
> and Koresh was taunting the laws and our system. Fuck him
Click to expand...


Where does the US "lob bombs" at places filled with women and children today? The concept might escalate the war in Afghanistan if Hussein had the balls for it but he doesn't and he keeps blaming Bush when brave Americans come back in body bags.


----------



## Dante

post above.

all wars kill women and children. all sides justify it


----------



## regent

Look at Kent State. President Washington started it early with the Whiskey Rebellion. For a time I was in a Military Police company. We practiced crowd control with fixed bayonets. Would we have fired on the crowd if ordered, I have no doubt of it.


----------



## Dante

regent said:


> Look at Kent State. President Washington started it early with the Whiskey Rebellion. For a time I was in a Military Police company. We practiced crowd control with fixed bayonets. Would we have fired on the crowd if ordered, I have no doubt of it.



Who ordered troops to Kent State? 

The Whiskey Rebellion was bogus because as Washington pointed out it was not equivalent to the Revolution because they and representation in a republic. They were not colonists without true representation arguing with a far off government


----------



## Victory67

Our people are fed well, clothed, almost all have a roof over their head.

Politicians that commit crimes are brought before the law to pay for their crimes.

Our government has tons of programs, paid for with tax dollars, to help the least among us and set up a safety net for when any of us hits the fan.

We have our disagreements but we have no need for a revolt nor a revolution.


----------



## Dante

Victory67 said:


> Our people are fed well, clothed, almost all have a roof over their head.
> 
> Politicians that commit crimes are brought before the law to pay for their crimes.
> 
> Our government has tons of programs, paid for with tax dollars, to help the least among us and set up a safety net for when any of us hits the fan.
> 
> We have our disagreements but we have no need for a revolt nor a revolution.



but nutjobs will always demand revolt


----------



## Votto

Dante said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our people are fed well, clothed, almost all have a roof over their head.
> 
> Politicians that commit crimes are brought before the law to pay for their crimes.
> 
> Our government has tons of programs, paid for with tax dollars, to help the least among us and set up a safety net for when any of us hits the fan.
> 
> We have our disagreements but we have no need for a revolt nor a revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nutjobs will always demand revolt
Click to expand...


Like the Founding Fathers?


----------



## Victory67

Votto said:


> Like the Founding Fathers?



They had some real grievances.

We don't today.  And if we did, we have very productive and democratic ways to deal with them.

That's why we haven't had a revolution, peaceful or otherwise, since the late 1960s.


----------



## Unkotare

whitehall said:


> Consider 20th century evidence. There is no way in the world that the US Military today would ever surround a Taliban compound full of women and children and use tanks and poison gas and finally incinerate the whole lot. Yet the Clinton administration managed to use Military personnel against a religious sect in Waco Texas and kill everybody. The bottom line is where the media will stand and the media has always stood with democrat administrations.




Um, yeeeeeeaaaaaaaaah....that's not exactly what happened there...you might want to take your 'issues' to the conspiracy forum...


----------



## Dante

Votto said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our people are fed well, clothed, almost all have a roof over their head.
> 
> Politicians that commit crimes are brought before the law to pay for their crimes.
> 
> Our government has tons of programs, paid for with tax dollars, to help the least among us and set up a safety net for when any of us hits the fan.
> 
> We have our disagreements but we have no need for a revolt nor a revolution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but nutjobs will always demand revolt
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like the Founding Fathers?
Click to expand...


another moron joins in?  

actually the Founding fathers tried repeatedly and desperately to NOT revolt and start a new country. They used reason, rationality, and diplomacy


----------



## whitehall

Dante said:


> post above.
> 
> all wars kill women and children. all sides justify it




Which war was Clinton dealing with when he used the Military to incinerate Americans at Waco? The liberal media justified it and the low information lefties justify it today but it was an illegal act. When the media is in the administration's back pocket any illegal act can be justified.


----------



## Dante

Victory67 said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Founding Fathers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had some real grievances.
> 
> We don't today.  And if we did, we have very productive and democratic ways to deal with them.
> 
> That's why we haven't had a revolution, peaceful or otherwise, since the late 1960s.
Click to expand...


there was no revolt in the 1960s unless you count the Weathermen fewer than a dozen committed kooks


----------



## Victory67

Dante said:


> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like the Founding Fathers?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They had some real grievances.
> 
> We don't today.  And if we did, we have very productive and democratic ways to deal with them.
> 
> That's why we haven't had a revolution, peaceful or otherwise, since the late 1960s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> there was no revolt in the 1960s unless you count the Weathermen fewer than a dozen committed kooks
Click to expand...


The Civil Rights movement was a peaceful revolution that changed the course of this nation.

Their results are huge and continue to this day.  Without this revolution the USA would look very different today.


----------



## Unkotare

regent said:


> Look at Kent State. .




What about it? 'Poor, innocent students' who had burned down their campus ROTC building and were hurling stones at poorly-trained national guardsmen managed to get a few of their number shot after trying damn hard to achieve that end.


----------



## Dante

Victory67 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Victory67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> They had some real grievances.
> 
> We don't today.  And if we did, we have very productive and democratic ways to deal with them.
> 
> That's why we haven't had a revolution, peaceful or otherwise, since the late 1960s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there was no revolt in the 1960s unless you count the Weathermen fewer than a dozen committed kooks
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Civil Rights movement was a peaceful revolution that changed the course of this nation.
> 
> Their results are huge and continue to this day.  Without this revolution the USA would look very different today.
Click to expand...


Uhm, the civil rights movement started way before the late 1960s


take a history class


----------



## Victory67

Dante said:


> Uhm, the civil rights movement started way before the late 1960s
> 
> take a history class



Ok, but its Zenith was the late 60's and it worked.

Which is proof of the effectiveness of non-violent protest and passive resistance in the USA to create huge political change.


----------



## Dante

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look at Kent State. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about it? 'Poor, innocent students' who had burned down their campus ROTC building and were hurling stones at poorly-trained national guardsmen managed to get a few of their number shot after trying damn hard to achieve that end.
Click to expand...


you do know who got shot don't you?  

According to the account of Bruce Burkland, a close family friend, Scheuer "was walking with one of her speech and hearing therapy students across the green. Neither Sandra nor the young man had anything to do with the assembly of students on the green."[1] Three other unarmed students were also killed in the shootings: Allison Krause, Jeffrey Miller, and William Knox Schroeder.


----------



## Dante

Victory67 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uhm, the civil rights movement started way before the late 1960s
> 
> take a history class
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, but its Zenith was the late 60's and it worked.
> 
> Which is proof of the effectiveness of non-violent protest and passive resistance in the USA to create huge political change.
Click to expand...


of course. I was an early occupy organizer in one city (before the bums took over camp)


----------



## Victory67

Dante said:


> of course. I was an early occupy organizer in one city (before the bums took over camp)



Which brings us to another very important point:  you can't have a revolution without a damn set of goals!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dante

Victory67 said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> of course. I was an early occupy organizer in one city (before the bums took over camp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings us to another very important point:  you can't have a revolution without a damn set of goals!!!!!!!!!
Click to expand...


wasn't a revolution. was initially a way to get voices heard over the din of bullshit that captured media and government.

after occupy the narrative in the media and government focused on income disparity and issues attached to it over the previous narrative -- Tea Party nonsense about cutting and killing the government and throwing Americans under the bus


----------



## namvet

Dante said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen.
> When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
> Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.
> 
> Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dearest Moron, the USA has a system of civilian control of the military for reasons that you fail to grasp
Click to expand...


and if they kill your family your fine with that, Dearest Moron


----------



## Victory67

Dante said:


> wasn't a revolution. was initially a way to get voices heard over the din of bullshit that captured media and government.
> 
> after occupy the narrative in the media and government focused on income disparity and issues attached to it over the previous narrative -- Tea Party nonsense about cutting and killing the government and throwing Americans under the bus



The Civil Rights was of course a revolution.  Its turned upside down society in The South and completely changed our nation in a revolutionary way.


----------



## Richard-H

I could see a "Spanish Civil War" erupting here in America:

First, declining economic conditions will result in the American people electing ever more leftist radicals to government. This government will impose leftist policies that outrage the wealthy and the Conservatives.

Next, small pockets of right wing militant groups will start various strikes against the government. They will be supported politically be right wing political groups (like the Tea Party).

The government will treat these as criminal acts and only use limited police force against these groups.

Some large scale action by right wing militants, like storming a U.S. military base, will ignite a major controversy. The government will not use the military to suppress, but will negotiate. This will make the government seem weak.

Finally, the successes of the militants groups and perceived weakness of the government will encourage hundreds of thousands to join the militants.

By the time the government decides to use substantial military force, it will be too late. A full scale civil war will be underway.

A small but powerful minority of the military will side with the militants.

Then all hell will break loose.


----------



## Richard-H

BTW-

After the events in Ukraine this week it seems that all it takes to overthrow a government are:

1. A small percentage of the population who fanatically want to overthrow the government to stage a never ending protest.

2. A ingroup of activist/soldiers who make sure that the protests turn extremely violent.

3. A military that refuses to take action against the protesters.

The one thing that prevents this from happening in the U.S. is that the constitution recognizes a right to 'Peacefully Protest'. Violent protests are not allowed and the military could be used to squelch such a protest.


----------



## Dante

namvet said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen.
> When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
> Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.
> 
> Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dearest Moron, the USA has a system of civilian control of the military for reasons that you fail to grasp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and if they kill your family your fine with that, Dearest Moron
Click to expand...


My family would not take on the government. Our gene pool is probably larger than your average waco whacko's is


----------



## 9thIDdoc

If there is a revolution it will be a result of the people believing the government is deliberately and systematically in violation of the constitution.


----------



## R.C. Christian

There will be have to be a collective hate and combined realization by all the people. I don't know what it will take. They've already taken so much. I'm pretty sure socializing 401K's, levying a 5% payroll tax on us and leaving it an unfunded liability drained by the military industrial complex would probably do it.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

9thIDdoc said:


> If there is a revolution it will be a result of the people believing the government is deliberately and systematically in violation of the constitution.



Considering the government uses copies of the Constitution as napkins- and probably toilet paper- I do believe they deliberately are in violation of it. Now it's just a matter of time before the people realize it too.


----------



## Mr. President

Americans are too lazy to revolt.  Why do you think the government is legalizing marijuana???  One more attempt at getting this generation to slip deeper into the lethargic realm.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Richard-H said:


> BTW-
> 
> After the events in Ukraine this week it seems that all it takes to overthrow a government are:
> 
> 1. A small percentage of the population who fanatically want to overthrow the government to stage a never ending protest.
> 
> 2. A ingroup of activist/soldiers who make sure that the protests turn extremely violent.
> 
> 3. A military that refuses to take action against the protesters.
> 
> The one thing that prevents this from happening in the U.S. is that the constitution recognizes a right to 'Peacefully Protest'. Violent protests are not allowed and the military could be used to squelch such a protest.



an interesting turn of events happened yesterday in the Ukraine 

*the people are inserting their own 2nd amendment rights *

into their constitution 

Ukrainian Gun Owners Association?s official statement


----------



## SayMyName

Mr. President said:


> Americans are too lazy to revolt.  Why do you think the government is legalizing marijuana???  One more attempt at getting this generation to slip deeper into the lethargic realm.



Outstanding reflection. I agree with you. Those that have assumed the helm of this nation are not stupid. They learned well how to manipulate the masses without leaving them to realize they are so deceptively swayed.

As the grandmother from house Tyrel told the dwarf Tyrion Lannister in the Third Season of Game of Thrones, "The people need distractions to help them forget of war."

They have become quite good at doing that in our country.


----------



## candycorn

racewright said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> England---Civil War,  Sure paid a price.     Kind of agree it will splinter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you have a point
> 
> Maybe you should make one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
Click to expand...


If it was so great, it wouldn't have changed.

No revolution.  No chance.


----------



## racewright

candycorn said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you have a point
> 
> Maybe you should make one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was so great, it wouldn't have changed.
> 
> No revolution.  No chance.
Click to expand...


So you think the USA was never Great WOW  anything you say that only is negative from now on will only show how disrespectful you are to the millions that gave there life to make the world a better place.  
We need to have several wars with only women in combat so the numbers even out and I volunteer you first.

AS soon as the bums (libs) Thru politics take toooo much from the workers  (GOP) their will be a civil war.

And guess what all the women, school kids, and wimps are Libs and will have to fight for themselves.  The mistake by the libs will be that they think they can play video games and win a war.  All wars come down to ground physical warfare--to hard for Libs.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

The people who spit on soldiers returning from Vietnam are now running our government


----------



## CrusaderFrank

candycorn said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you have a point
> 
> Maybe you should make one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was so great, it wouldn't have changed.
> 
> No revolution.  No chance.
Click to expand...


^ Sounds like Michelle Obama


----------



## racewright

CrusaderFrank said:


> The people who spit on soldiers returning from Vietnam are now running our government



Been running it for a long time, Slick Willie was first draft dogger President.  Owbama is no different, And Hillary the flower child who hated her rich father but did love his money.

All politicians should have served in the military Male & female.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure you have a point
> 
> Maybe you should make one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If it was so great, it wouldn't have changed.
> 
> No revolution.  No chance.
Click to expand...


Ever? There will never be any kind of rebellion against the gov't? Even if they completely took the 2nd amendment out of the Constitution and tried to take everyone's guns?


----------



## racewright

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was so great, it wouldn't have changed.
> 
> No revolution.  No chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever? There will never be any kind of rebellion against the gov't? Even if they completely took the 2nd amendment out of the Constitution and tried to take everyone's guns?
Click to expand...


Well probably the wimpiest state, Connecticut has already started to revolt against the governor.  Let see if there are any patriot type people there when they break down some doors to take away the 2nd amendment rights as he has threatened to do.


----------



## candycorn

racewright said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was so great, it wouldn't have changed.
> 
> No revolution.  No chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever? There will never be any kind of rebellion against the gov't? Even if they completely took the 2nd amendment out of the Constitution and tried to take everyone's guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well probably the wimpiest state, Connecticut has already started to revolt against the governor.  Let see if there are any patriot type people there when they break down some doors to take away the 2nd amendment rights as he has threatened to do.
Click to expand...


It will be fun to watch.


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was so great, it wouldn't have changed.
> 
> No revolution.  No chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ever? There will never be any kind of rebellion against the gov't? Even if they completely took the 2nd amendment out of the Constitution and tried to take everyone's guns?
Click to expand...


Probably at the same time, Rocky Balboa will be appointed minister of defense...i.e.  not gonna happen.


----------



## candycorn

racewright said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it was so great, it wouldn't have changed.
> 
> No revolution.  No chance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you think the USA was never Great WOW  anything you say that only is negative from now on will only show how disrespectful you are to the millions that gave there life to make the world a better place.
> We need to have several wars with only women in combat so the numbers even out and I volunteer you first.
Click to expand...

No.

We're a much better country now than we were 'back then' (whenever the hell that was). 

And 50 years from now, we'll be a much better nation than we are today.

Humans evolve and we overcome, eventually, the narrow minded self-interested who try to retard progress.  



racewright said:


> AS soon as the bums (libs) Thru politics take toooo much from the workers  (GOP) their will be a civil war.


Incorrect.



racewright said:


> And guess what all the women, school kids, and wimps are Libs and will have to fight for themselves.  The mistake by the libs will be that they think they can play video games and win a war.  All wars come down to ground physical warfare--to hard for Libs.



So the winners will be men because they can be more brutal when it comes to ground warfare where raping and pillaging are the skill sets most in demand.

Wonderful.


----------



## racewright

candycorn said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was so great, it wouldn't have changed.
> 
> No revolution.  No chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the USA was never Great WOW  anything you say that only is negative from now on will only show how disrespectful you are to the millions that gave there life to make the world a better place.
> We need to have several wars with only women in combat so the numbers even out and I volunteer you first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> We're a much better country now than we were 'back then' (whenever the hell that was).
> 
> And 50 years from now, we'll be a much better nation than we are today.
> 
> Humans evolve and we overcome, eventually, the narrow minded self-interested who try to retard progress.
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> AS soon as the bums (libs) Thru politics take toooo much from the workers  (GOP) their will be a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what all the women, school kids, and wimps are Libs and will have to fight for themselves.  The mistake by the libs will be that they think they can play video games and win a war.  All wars come down to ground physical warfare--to hard for Libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the winners will be men because they can be more brutal when it comes to ground warfare where raping and pillaging are the skill sets most in demand.
> 
> Wonderful.
Click to expand...


Your lack of respect for the men who have made it possible for you to have what ever it is you have is so obvious. 
 You women wanted to be equal--what you think having only the good things makes men and women even, well sister you do not deserve to be equal and if it was not for weak men who gave you the right to vote you would still be cleaning house and doing laundry by the river.
I already was in my war, and all the women did was spit on me for defending there freedoms. and after millions of men were taken from the census all the women vote for free stuff that they want men to give them, I say your turn to get killed in large numbers in combat.   This will even out the votes.
Raping and pillaging  WHAT did you not see Laura tomb raider, or maybe Demi more navy seal.  come on you can be the Karate Girl.....
Just for the record I have been married twice and both women were treated like royalty and treated me the same.  And I know you thoughts go to well if it was so good home come twice, lost first wife to a kidney demise ,other wise would still be married to her.

I know what you are like as I have a super liberal Sister who I have not talked to for several years strictly because I think Owbama is no good.


----------



## candycorn

racewright said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the USA was never Great WOW  anything you say that only is negative from now on will only show how disrespectful you are to the millions that gave there life to make the world a better place.
> We need to have several wars with only women in combat so the numbers even out and I volunteer you first.
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> We're a much better country now than we were 'back then' (whenever the hell that was).
> 
> And 50 years from now, we'll be a much better nation than we are today.
> 
> Humans evolve and we overcome, eventually, the narrow minded self-interested who try to retard progress.
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what all the women, school kids, and wimps are Libs and will have to fight for themselves.  The mistake by the libs will be that they think they can play video games and win a war.  All wars come down to ground physical warfare--to hard for Libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the winners will be men because they can be more brutal when it comes to ground warfare where raping and pillaging are the skill sets most in demand.
> 
> Wonderful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your lack of respect for the men who have made it possible for you to have what ever it is you have is so obvious.
Click to expand...

Find me a man and I will give him my respect.  Hint:  You won't find one in the mirror.  People have my respect.  They earn my disrespect.



racewright said:


> You women wanted to be equal--what you think having only the good things makes men and women even, well sister you do not deserve to be equal and if it was not for weak men who gave you the right to vote you would still be cleaning house and doing laundry by the river.


Would I be living in a van down by the river?



racewright said:


> I already was in my war, and all the women did was spit on me for defending there freedoms. and after millions of men were taken from the census all the women vote for free stuff that they want men to give them, I say your turn to get killed in large numbers in combat.   This will even out the votes.


Millions?  What war was that were we lost millions?



racewright said:


> Raping and pillaging  WHAT did you not see Laura tomb raider, or maybe Demi more navy seal.  come on you can be the Karate Girl.....
> Just for the record I have been married twice and both women were treated like royalty and treated me the same.  And I know you thoughts go to well if it was so good home come twice, lost first wife to a kidney demise ,other wise would still be married to her.


I'm sorry for your loss.



racewright said:


> I know what you are like as I have a super liberal Sister who I have not talked to for several years strictly because I think Owbama is no good.



Yeah, that's intelligent.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was so great, it wouldn't have changed.
> 
> No revolution.  No chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ever? There will never be any kind of rebellion against the gov't? Even if they completely took the 2nd amendment out of the Constitution and tried to take everyone's guns?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably at the same time, Rocky Balboa will be appointed minister of defense...i.e.  not gonna happen.
Click to expand...


Not if the current regime were to have its way.
Nonetheless, answer my question.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it was so great, it wouldn't have changed.
> 
> No revolution.  No chance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think the USA was never Great WOW  anything you say that only is negative from now on will only show how disrespectful you are to the millions that gave there life to make the world a better place.
> We need to have several wars with only women in combat so the numbers even out and I volunteer you first.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No.
> 
> We're a much better country now than we were 'back then' (whenever the hell that was).
> 
> And 50 years from now, we'll be a much better nation than we are today.
> 
> Humans evolve and we overcome, eventually, the narrow minded self-interested who try to retard progress.
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> AS soon as the bums (libs) Thru politics take toooo much from the workers  (GOP) their will be a civil war.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> And guess what all the women, school kids, and wimps are Libs and will have to fight for themselves.  The mistake by the libs will be that they think they can play video games and win a war.  All wars come down to ground physical warfare--to hard for Libs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So the winners will be men because they can be more brutal when it comes to ground warfare where raping and pillaging are the skill sets most in demand.
> 
> Wonderful.
Click to expand...


In a Civil War here today in the US, people would run around raping and pillaging? In any unit I would be in, if I saw someone raping or pillaging, they would have three seconds to defend/explain themselves before I blew their brains across the wall.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> No.
> 
> We're a much better country now than we were 'back then' (whenever the hell that was).
> 
> And 50 years from now, we'll be a much better nation than we are today.
> 
> Humans evolve and we overcome, eventually, the narrow minded self-interested who try to retard progress.
> 
> 
> Incorrect.
> 
> 
> 
> So the winners will be men because they can be more brutal when it comes to ground warfare where raping and pillaging are the skill sets most in demand.
> 
> Wonderful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of respect for the men who have made it possible for you to have what ever it is you have is so obvious.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Find me a man and I will give him my respect.  Hint:  You won't find one in the mirror.  People have my respect.  They earn my disrespect.
> 
> 
> Would I be living in a van down by the river?
> 
> 
> Millions?  What war was that were we lost millions?
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Raping and pillaging  WHAT did you not see Laura tomb raider, or maybe Demi more navy seal.  come on you can be the Karate Girl.....
> Just for the record I have been married twice and both women were treated like royalty and treated me the same.  And I know you thoughts go to well if it was so good home come twice, lost first wife to a kidney demise ,other wise would still be married to her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you are like as I have a super liberal Sister who I have not talked to for several years strictly because I think Owbama is no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's intelligent.
Click to expand...


I think your idiocy drove them all away (men). Funny how your opposition all has happy marriages or engagements when you have nobody. I guess your next point will be to tell us psychopathy is attractive?


----------



## Vandalshandle

Speaking for myself, I am extremely grateful to the American military industrial complex for protecting me from an invasion of little guys wearing black pajamas from storming our shores from bamboo rafts back in the 1960's.


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your lack of respect for the men who have made it possible for you to have what ever it is you have is so obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> Find me a man and I will give him my respect.  Hint:  You won't find one in the mirror.  People have my respect.  They earn my disrespect.
> 
> 
> Would I be living in a van down by the river?
> 
> 
> Millions?  What war was that were we lost millions?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know what you are like as I have a super liberal Sister who I have not talked to for several years strictly because I think Owbama is no good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's intelligent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think your idiocy drove them all away (men). Funny how your opposition all has happy marriages or engagements when you have nobody. I guess your next point will be to tell us psychopathy is attractive?
Click to expand...


You sleep surrounded by knives and two other boys share your message board ID skippy.

At my lowest point I was never as lonely as you.


----------



## Dante

candycorn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me a man and I will give him my respect.  Hint:  You won't find one in the mirror.  People have my respect.  They earn my disrespect.
> 
> 
> Would I be living in a van down by the river?
> 
> 
> Millions?  What war was that were we lost millions?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your idiocy drove them all away (men). Funny how your opposition all has happy marriages or engagements when you have nobody. I guess your next point will be to tell us psychopathy is attractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *You sleep surrounded by knives and two other boys share your message board ID skippy.*
> 
> At my lowest point I was never as lonely as you.
Click to expand...


seriously?


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find me a man and I will give him my respect.  Hint:  You won't find one in the mirror.  People have my respect.  They earn my disrespect.
> 
> 
> Would I be living in a van down by the river?
> 
> 
> Millions?  What war was that were we lost millions?
> 
> 
> I'm sorry for your loss.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's intelligent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think your idiocy drove them all away (men). Funny how your opposition all has happy marriages or engagements when you have nobody. I guess your next point will be to tell us psychopathy is attractive?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You sleep surrounded by knives and two other boys share your message board ID skippy.
> 
> At my lowest point I was never as lonely as you.
Click to expand...


My fiancée sleeps in the next room over. When we're married in April, I'll sleep surrounded by knives and my wife. A lot less lonely than you, CC.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

Dante said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your idiocy drove them all away (men). Funny how your opposition all has happy marriages or engagements when you have nobody. I guess your next point will be to tell us psychopathy is attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You sleep surrounded by knives and two other boys share your message board ID skippy.*
> 
> At my lowest point I was never as lonely as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously?
Click to expand...


Sort of. I'm Roberts, then I also share this account with _ and Drake. They never post because if they did the US could find their locations if they wanted to. So I communicate with them physically and not electronically so it can't be traced. Security factor. They help with recruitment and rhetoric/policy opinions. Sort of a triumvirate. And yes, I sleep surrounded by knives, another security precaution.


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think your idiocy drove them all away (men). Funny how your opposition all has happy marriages or engagements when you have nobody. I guess your next point will be to tell us psychopathy is attractive?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sleep surrounded by knives and two other boys share your message board ID skippy.
> 
> At my lowest point I was never as lonely as you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fiancée sleeps in the next room over. When we're married in April, I'll sleep surrounded by knives and my wife. A lot less lonely than you, CC.
Click to expand...


So you're going to get married then serve in some phony baloney revolution...the blanks are filling in quickly.  

Gee, if you actually were a law student wouldn't it make more sense to get married during the summer when this school year was over?  Not too bright are you?


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sleep surrounded by knives and two other boys share your message board ID skippy.
> 
> At my lowest point I was never as lonely as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My fiancée sleeps in the next room over. When we're married in April, I'll sleep surrounded by knives and my wife. A lot less lonely than you, CC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you're going to get married then serve in some phony baloney revolution...the blanks are filling in quickly.
> 
> Gee, if you actually were a law student wouldn't it make more sense to get married during the summer when this school year was over?  Not too bright are you?
Click to expand...


We want to get married on the anniversary of my falling in love with her and our subsequent dating the following year (they were only a few days apart, so... in the middle, I should say), persecute a man for falling in love in April, good Lord.


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> *You sleep surrounded by knives and two other boys share your message board ID skippy.*
> 
> At my lowest point I was never as lonely as you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sort of. I'm Roberts, then I also share this account with _ and Drake. They never post because if they did the US could find their locations if they wanted to. So I communicate with them physically and not electronically so it can't be traced. Security factor. They help with recruitment and rhetoric/policy opinions. Sort of a triumvirate. And yes, I sleep surrounded by knives, another security precaution.
Click to expand...


I couldn't have made you three stooges sound more pathetic than you have yourself.


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> My fiancée sleeps in the next room over. When we're married in April, I'll sleep surrounded by knives and my wife. A lot less lonely than you, CC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to get married then serve in some phony baloney revolution...the blanks are filling in quickly.
> 
> Gee, if you actually were a law student wouldn't it make more sense to get married during the summer when this school year was over?  Not too bright are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We want to get married on the anniversary of my falling in love with her and our subsequent dating the following year (they were only a few days apart, so... in the middle, I should say), persecute a man for falling in love in April, good Lord.
Click to expand...


So are you coordinating it with McVeigh's attack, Koresh's death, THe VA Tech massacre or Columbine?


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you're going to get married then serve in some phony baloney revolution...the blanks are filling in quickly.
> 
> Gee, if you actually were a law student wouldn't it make more sense to get married during the summer when this school year was over?  Not too bright are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We want to get married on the anniversary of my falling in love with her and our subsequent dating the following year (they were only a few days apart, so... in the middle, I should say), persecute a man for falling in love in April, good Lord.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So are you coordinating it with McVeigh's attack, Koresh's death, THe VA Tech massacre or Columbine?
Click to expand...


Nope. Wasn't aware those were in April. I'm not a walking encyclopedia of terrorist attacks, you know.


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> We want to get married on the anniversary of my falling in love with her and our subsequent dating the following year (they were only a few days apart, so... in the middle, I should say), persecute a man for falling in love in April, good Lord.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So are you coordinating it with McVeigh's attack, Koresh's death, THe VA Tech massacre or Columbine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope. Wasn't aware those were in April. I'm not a walking encyclopedia of terrorist attacks, you know.
Click to expand...


You should be...that is what you're recommending as a "fix".


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you coordinating it with McVeigh's attack, Koresh's death, THe VA Tech massacre or Columbine?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Wasn't aware those were in April. I'm not a walking encyclopedia of terrorist attacks, you know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You should be...that is what you're recommending as a "fix".
Click to expand...


Shooting rampages in schools? Please find a quote of mine where I advocate that. Slaughtering civilians for no reason? Likewise. Bombing civilian installations with the intent of killing them and spreading terror? Ditto. Notice a recurring theme here, candycorn?


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope. Wasn't aware those were in April. I'm not a walking encyclopedia of terrorist attacks, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should be...that is what you're recommending as a "fix".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Shooting rampages in schools? Please find a quote of mine where I advocate that. Slaughtering civilians for no reason? Likewise. Bombing civilian installations with the intent of killing them and spreading terror? Ditto. Notice a recurring theme here, candycorn?
Click to expand...


Again, your Call of Duty experience with combat is showing.  You say you're recruiting people...right?  In Bagdad they did the same thing.  A bunch of people showed up to join the police force and the new military.  As soon as they were given weapons....guess what happened. They went into their old neighborhoods and settled some personal grudges.  Same thing is going to happen with your "army" skippy. And when they take your weapons and mow down someone who owed them money, jilted their sister, or insulted them...you'll be blamed. 

It's just one of about 10,000 things you haven't thought of. 

Any word on how you're going to pay soldiers yet?  No?  Carry on.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should be...that is what you're recommending as a "fix".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting rampages in schools? Please find a quote of mine where I advocate that. Slaughtering civilians for no reason? Likewise. Bombing civilian installations with the intent of killing them and spreading terror? Ditto. Notice a recurring theme here, candycorn?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Again, your Call of Duty experience with combat is showing.  You say you're recruiting people...right?  In Bagdad they did the same thing.  A bunch of people showed up to join the police force and the new military.  As soon as they were given weapons....guess what happened. They went into their old neighborhoods and settled some personal grudges.  Same thing is going to happen with your "army" skippy. And when they take your weapons and mow down someone who owed them money, jilted their sister, or insulted them...you'll be blamed.
> 
> It's just one of about 10,000 things you haven't thought of.
> 
> Any word on how you're going to pay soldiers yet?  No?  Carry on.
Click to expand...


Skippy, guess what? Second a US service member who enlists to face the "menace on the home front" does the exact same thing, the US gets blamed!
Edit: BTW, I haven't played Call of Duty for ages. The game is horrible. If I do play, it is at the request of my nephews because they are bored. If I am playing video games, I usually play Age of Empires, Empire at War, or Galactic Battlegrounds.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

CC, while I may disagree with you and Paintmyhouse, you both may have had a point. I haven't heard from Drake or _ in two weeks. Starting to get a little concerned.


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shooting rampages in schools? Please find a quote of mine where I advocate that. Slaughtering civilians for no reason? Likewise. Bombing civilian installations with the intent of killing them and spreading terror? Ditto. Notice a recurring theme here, candycorn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your Call of Duty experience with combat is showing.  You say you're recruiting people...right?  In Bagdad they did the same thing.  A bunch of people showed up to join the police force and the new military.  As soon as they were given weapons....guess what happened. They went into their old neighborhoods and settled some personal grudges.  Same thing is going to happen with your "army" skippy. And when they take your weapons and mow down someone who owed them money, jilted their sister, or insulted them...you'll be blamed.
> 
> It's just one of about 10,000 things you haven't thought of.
> 
> Any word on how you're going to pay soldiers yet?  No?  Carry on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Skippy, guess what? Second a US service member who enlists to face the "menace on the home front" does the exact same thing, the US gets blamed!
> 
> Edit: BTW, I haven't played Call of Duty for ages. The game is horrible. If I do play, it is at the request of my nephews because they are bored. If I am playing video games, I usually play Age of Empires, Empire at War, or Galactic Battlegrounds.
Click to expand...


Except you'll be a well-documented, hated enemy. Terrorist always are.

You could use some training...Call of Duty would probably increase your military acumen 10 fold.


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> CC, while I may disagree with you and Paintmyhouse, you both may have had a point. I haven't heard from Drake or _ in two weeks. Starting to get a little concerned.



I would have abandoned you immediately...it took your "friends" a bit longer. Maybe they stepped on the land mines using the john.


----------



## racewright

I started this thread with the wonderment thinking is a revolt in our future?  Well the simple answer is of course it is, but when. 
 Since January 9th the events happing in this country bring one to the conclusion that thank god for political change thru elections.
The simple fact that 2 months later this post still gets views and comments proves that many are not happy with the working of our government.  Unless the elections coming up send the USA on a different path a revolt will only get more inevitable.
But as they say you get the government you deserve.
You can not have peace and harmony with in a country when there is a less than 7 % difference in the voting publics position on what make a country work.
65 million for and 60 million against just does not work when leaders think of this like a ball game score, and not taking the losing sides opinions to heart only demonizing  them as if they were not American citizens.

In sports this would be called poor sportsmanship   hmmmmm ever faced this ???


----------



## Unkotare

racewright said:


> I started this thread with the wonderment thinking is a revolt in our future?  Well the simple answer is of course it is, but when. ???





You're a drama-queen and a mental invalid.


----------



## racewright

Unkotare said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started this thread with the wonderment thinking is a revolt in our future?  Well the simple answer is of course it is, but when. ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a drama-queen and a mental invalid.
Click to expand...


Uh HUH hang on


----------



## JakeStarkey

Drake_Roberts said:


> Would it be easy to bring down if millions of Americans enlisted for the rebels and a significant portion of the military did likewise?



Won't happen either way.

The military will not support the far right or the libertarian wack wings.


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> CC, while I may disagree with you and Paintmyhouse, you both may have had a point. I haven't heard from Drake or _ in two weeks. Starting to get a little concerned.



We found him/her/they:

TX man uses 'Legend of Zelda' sword to defend himself | WVLA NBC33 | Baton Rouge News, Weather and Sports


----------



## Unkotare

racewright said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> I started this thread with the wonderment thinking is a revolt in our future?  Well the simple answer is of course it is, but when. ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a drama-queen and a mental invalid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uh HUH hang on
Click to expand...




Sure thing, nutcase.


----------



## rightwinger

JakeStarkey said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be easy to bring down if millions of Americans enlisted for the rebels and a significant portion of the military did likewise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't happen either way.
> 
> The military will not support the far right or the libertarian wack wings.
Click to expand...


The military had no problem hanging John Brown


----------



## Howey

racewright said:


> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen.
> When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
> Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.
> 
> Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.



If they don't support the commander in chief they won't be in the military anymore. But keep on rubbing one off on your insane pipedream.


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> CC, while I may disagree with you and Paintmyhouse, you both may have had a point. I haven't heard from Drake or _ in two weeks. Starting to get a little concerned.



According to at least one source, K&H had some accomplices too that wouldn't stand with them when TSHTF....

The Columbine High School Massacre ? Rampage ? Crime Library

Amazing how the paths you're walking are so similar.


----------



## JakeStarkey

rightwinger said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it be easy to bring down if millions of Americans enlisted for the rebels and a significant portion of the military did likewise?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Won't happen either way.
> 
> The military will not support the far right or the libertarian wack wings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The military had no problem hanging John Brown
Click to expand...


Wasn't the military, it was the state of VA.

The military had no trouble crushing John Brown and his rebels.


----------



## longknife

I'm amused at the ramblings of those who never served in the military.

We swear an oath to support and defend the constitution of the United States of America. We also swear to obey the lawful orders of those appointed above us [both military and civilian].

But, we are first and foremost Americans who serve to protect and defend our fells citizens from enemies domestic and foreign.

The Posse Comitatus Act prevents the use of federal military forces inside the US for police activities - those powers are reserved to the governor and their national guard forces and reserves.

As long as citizens gather and protest peacefully, no man or woman serving in uniform would ever obey an order to attack and scatter them. At the same time, there are hundreds of groups who are well-armed claiming to be prepared for the day this country descends into anarchy.

What I foresee here in the USA is something similar to what is happening in Mexico. People tired of government intervention and corruption on the part of local government rising up in the form of vigilantes to take action into their own hands. If a governor called up military units to attack such groups with weapons, I sincerely doubt they would obey such an order. Heck! They might even side with the vigilantes.


----------



## Howey

Nice try dumbstruck traitor.

I'm retired military.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

NTG said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen.
> When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
> Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.
> 
> Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they don't support the commander in chief they won't be in the military anymore. But keep on rubbing one off on your insane pipedream.
Click to expand...


Kinda like Robert E. Lee and so many other Confederate officers and men?


----------



## racewright

Unkotare said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're a drama-queen and a mental invalid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uh HUH hang on
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, nutcase.
Click to expand...


Uncle Tom


----------



## Unkotare

racewright said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Uh HUH hang on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure thing, nutcase.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Uncle Tom
Click to expand...




What the hell is that supposed to mean, nutcase?


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your Call of Duty experience with combat is showing.  You say you're recruiting people...right?  In Bagdad they did the same thing.  A bunch of people showed up to join the police force and the new military.  As soon as they were given weapons....guess what happened. They went into their old neighborhoods and settled some personal grudges.  Same thing is going to happen with your "army" skippy. And when they take your weapons and mow down someone who owed them money, jilted their sister, or insulted them...you'll be blamed.
> 
> It's just one of about 10,000 things you haven't thought of.
> 
> Any word on how you're going to pay soldiers yet?  No?  Carry on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skippy, guess what? Second a US service member who enlists to face the "menace on the home front" does the exact same thing, the US gets blamed!
> 
> Edit: BTW, I haven't played Call of Duty for ages. The game is horrible. If I do play, it is at the request of my nephews because they are bored. If I am playing video games, I usually play Age of Empires, Empire at War, or Galactic Battlegrounds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except you'll be a well-documented, hated enemy. Terrorist always are.
> 
> You could use some training...Call of Duty would probably increase your military acumen 10 fold.
Click to expand...


So... Call of Duty would make me an idiot, but when you discover I don't play it, it would help me?


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> CC, while I may disagree with you and Paintmyhouse, you both may have had a point. I haven't heard from Drake or _ in two weeks. Starting to get a little concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have abandoned you immediately...it took your "friends" a bit longer. Maybe they stepped on the land mines using the john.
Click to expand...


I checked in on them earlier today. Both gone. Period. 
Drake posted once from his residence, I think, how (if that is indeed what happened) they got _ and his location is beyond me. Never posted and only communicated with us through go-betweens for the most part. Whatever, can't be helped.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

candycorn said:


> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> CC, while I may disagree with you and Paintmyhouse, you both may have had a point. I haven't heard from Drake or _ in two weeks. Starting to get a little concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found him/her/they:
> 
> TX man uses 'Legend of Zelda' sword to defend himself | WVLA NBC33 | Baton Rouge News, Weather and Sports
Click to expand...


We all live (or lived maybe for Drake and _) in Indiana, not Texas. I've never been there actually.


----------



## Drake_Roberts

If they think they will take me easily, they are in for a big surprise!


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> Skippy, guess what? Second a US service member who enlists to face the "menace on the home front" does the exact same thing, the US gets blamed!
> 
> Edit: BTW, I haven't played Call of Duty for ages. The game is horrible. If I do play, it is at the request of my nephews because they are bored. If I am playing video games, I usually play Age of Empires, Empire at War, or Galactic Battlegrounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you'll be a well-documented, hated enemy. Terrorist always are.
> 
> You could use some training...Call of Duty would probably increase your military acumen 10 fold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So... Call of Duty would make me an idiot, but when you discover I don't play it, it would help me?
Click to expand...


It would increase your level of understanding up to the rank of idiocy.


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> CC, while I may disagree with you and Paintmyhouse, you both may have had a point. I haven't heard from Drake or _ in two weeks. Starting to get a little concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have abandoned you immediately...it took your "friends" a bit longer. Maybe they stepped on the land mines using the john.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I checked in on them earlier today. Both gone. Period.
> Drake posted once from his residence, I think, how (if that is indeed what happened) they got _ and his location is beyond me. Never posted and only communicated with us through go-betweens for the most part. Whatever, can't be helped.
Click to expand...


----------



## candycorn

Drake_Roberts said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Drake_Roberts said:
> 
> 
> 
> CC, while I may disagree with you and Paintmyhouse, you both may have had a point. I haven't heard from Drake or _ in two weeks. Starting to get a little concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We found him/her/they:
> 
> TX man uses 'Legend of Zelda' sword to defend himself | WVLA NBC33 | Baton Rouge News, Weather and Sports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all live (or lived maybe for Drake and _) in Indiana, not Texas. I've never been there actually.
Click to expand...


Texas isn't really a place, it's a description for dumb-ass-ed-ness nationwide.


----------



## MikeK

longknife said:


> [...]
> 
> As long as citizens gather and protest peacefully, no man or woman serving in uniform would ever obey an order to attack and scatter them. At the same time, there are hundreds of groups who are well-armed claiming to be prepared for the day this country descends into anarchy.
> 
> [...]


Don't be too sure of that.  Bonus Army - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## regent

For at time I was in the military police. At times we would practice crowd control, advancing toward the unruly crowd with fixed bayonets. Would we have shot if so ordered, at the time there was no doubt in my mind, nor today. In fact, the drill might have been as much to teach us not to shoot, unless  ordered. In addition there might be  a few a little quick on the trigger, think Kent State. Think also of the other times crowds challenged the military, starting with the Whiskey Rebellion the one George Washington put down. If groups challenging the government could do so on the scale of the Civil War they might have a chance.  I also wonder if these patriots with their right to bear arms believe they are going take on a military unit?


----------



## MikeK

Dante said:


> [...]
> 
> and Koresh was taunting the laws and our system. Fuck him


Koresh was the least significant element in the Waco Massacre.  The most significant element is the fact that there were 21 innocent children in that building, some as young as age two -- little tots.  The feds knew that!  But in spite of that they went ahead and broke through the wall, pumped in a highly flammable form of military-grade tear gas, followed by tossing in tear gas grenades that burn at 2200f. 

Repeat:  Twenty-one innocent children -- and they attacked the building which was under the control of a suspected suicidal madman!  And you say, "fuck him?"  What about those kids?  Fuck them, too?

Think!!


----------



## Meathead

JakeStarkey said:


> RW has the correctness of it.
> 
> My nephews tell me (both on active duty as infantry grunt officers) that the officers and other ranks, mostly conservative, will defend the commander in chief and the government.  The Oath Keepers, they believe, are only a very few and considered in the same light as white supremacists.


Bull. The standing army is precluded from taking action domestically. That responsibility falls on the National Guard.


----------



## HenryBHough

Hey, having the troops swear allegiance to the cult leader rather than to any form of constitution worked out so well for Hitler!  So why not for Our Kenyan Emperor?


----------



## candycorn

MikeK said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> [...]
> 
> and Koresh was taunting the laws and our system. Fuck him
> 
> 
> 
> Koresh was the least significant element in the Waco Massacre.  The most significant element is the fact that there were 21 innocent children in that building, some as young as age two -- little tots.  The feds knew that!  But in spite of that they went ahead and broke through the wall, pumped in a highly flammable form of military-grade tear gas, followed by tossing in tear gas grenades that burn at 2200f.
> 
> Repeat:  Twenty-one innocent children -- and they attacked the building which was under the control of a suspected suicidal madman!  And you say, "fuck him?"  What about those kids?  Fuck them, too?
> 
> Think!!
Click to expand...


Total lie.

The tear gas was not flammable.


----------



## jon_berzerk

many tear gas canisters use a  pyrotechnic device to pump out the  tear gas


----------



## 9thIDdoc

We swore to protect and defend the *Constitution; *not the government. If the President or other parts of the government deliberately violate that constitution, he and/or they become the domestic enemies we are sworn to protect and defend against. Seems pretty clear and simple to me. .


----------



## jasonnfree

9thIDdoc said:


> We swore to protect and defend the *Constitution; *not the government. If the President or other parts of the government deliberately violate that constitution, he and/or they become the domestic enemies we are sworn to protect and defend against. Seems pretty clear and simple to me. .



Who decides if  the Prez or othe parts of the government deliberately violate the constitution?   Many presidents/administrations have probably violated it.  To what extent does the constitution have to be violated before action is taken?  Again, who makes the decision, the leader of some militia?


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Good questions that in the end must be answered by the American people.


----------



## williepete

"...*who makes the decision, the leader of some militia?"*

The court. You can be found guilty for obeying an illegal order just as you can be found guilty for disobeying a legal order.

You may find this article interesting:  
To Obey or Not to Obey Military Orders


----------



## Dante

Oh please, we have representative government. Try convincing others to side with you rather than speaking of such silliness as 'revolt'   damn misfits never advocate getting involved, only tearing down


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Throwing tyrants out of the government isn't "getting involved"? Don't see how you could get more involved than that. It was also tje solution advocated by the FF. Or were you being deliberately silly?


----------



## jasonnfree

williepete said:


> "...*who makes the decision, the leader of some militia?"*
> 
> The court. You can be found guilty for obeying an illegal order just as you can be found guilty for disobeying a legal order.
> 
> You may find this article interesting:
> To Obey or Not to Obey Military Orders



But the militia is not military and this linked to military.  I don't see an overthrow ever happening in a large country like this where nobody is starving and we still have a pretty decent justice system.  Even in hard times like the depression during the veterans marched on Washington trying to get their WW1 bonus money.  The Army fired on them and the veterans finally gave up and  went home.  Maybe after a complete meltdown of our economic system and  a police state,  then anything may happen.  Military overthrows and revolutions usually happen in third world countries, correct?


----------



## regent

jasonnfree said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...*who makes the decision, the leader of some militia?"*
> 
> The court. You can be found guilty for obeying an illegal order just as you can be found guilty for disobeying a legal order.
> 
> You may find this article interesting:
> To Obey or Not to Obey Military Orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the militia is not military and this linked to military.  I don't see an overthrow ever happening in a large country like this where nobody is starving and we still have a pretty decent justice system.  Even in hard times like the depression during the veterans marched on Washington trying to get their WW1 bonus money.  The Army fired on them and the veterans finally gave up and  went home.  Maybe after a complete meltdown of our economic system and  a police state,  then anything may happen.  Military overthrows and revolutions usually happen in third world countries, correct?
Click to expand...

Actually the bonus army returned after FDR was elected, but this time FDR, instead of sending MacArthur to shoot some vets, sent Eleanor down to talk to the vets and all remained quiet.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

racewright said:


> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen.
> When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
> Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.
> 
> Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.



The military would only ever side with a revolt if THEY were given an illegal order from the White House.They won't overthrow the POTUS simply for disagreeing with his politics.


----------



## Spare_change

rightwinger said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old man now Vietnam Vet--67-68 Joined as was raised my country right or wrong.
> But as I swore to defend my country against all enemies both foreign and domestic--kind of glad I'm old man as taking up arms against domestic enemies seems to be closer now than any other time in my lifetime.
> Point is do others believe a revolt will (not now) be in the future or will the USA be able to be the once great nation I remember.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you remember what our country was like in 67-68?
> 
> Did you want to take up arms against your country?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes and 67 68 we were more united than today but as I remember before that say 58 is the era that we need to think re kindling.
> Country's enemy Yes.   But Domestic enemy is more difficult to recognize.
> 
> 
> That's the point we wasted time fighting the COMMIES and maybe we should have been spending more resources fighting the domestic enemies.
> 
> I took up arms fighting the foreign enemy--I would take up arms to fight the domestic enemy
> that some day might be needed.
> Would you not take up arms to fight the domestic enemy's if needed??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In the 50s and 60s we had terrorists bombing schools and churches. Lynching, arson, intimidation. We had state sponsored tyranny looking the other way as terrorists ran rampant.
> 
> Yet you look longingly back to that time and whine that we need to rise up against the government for.....ready?.....I'm serious here.......forcing people to get healthcare
Click to expand...


What a joke .... how are we supposed to rebut stupidity?


----------



## Spare_change

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen.
> When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
> Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.
> 
> Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military would only ever side with a revolt if THEY were given an illegal order from the White House.They won't overthrow the POTUS simply for disagreeing with his politics.
Click to expand...


But, the question becomes, who would feel that an order to fire on our own citizens is a legal or illegal order? Tough call ....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Spare_change said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen.
> When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
> Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.
> 
> Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military would only ever side with a revolt if THEY were given an illegal order from the White House.They won't overthrow the POTUS simply for disagreeing with his politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the question becomes, who would feel that an order to fire on our own citizens is a legal or illegal order? Tough call ....
Click to expand...


No, it's not a tough call.

If the military is asked to act in a police capacity within the continental US, that order is illegal PERIOD (UNLESS the COTUS has been suspended, which is an unlikely event)

Now, there are certain units which are technically speaking exempt from Posse Commitautus, but as a general rule, most military leaders would not EVER accept an order to fire on US citizens in this country.


----------



## Spare_change

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen.
> When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
> Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.
> 
> Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military would only ever side with a revolt if THEY were given an illegal order from the White House.They won't overthrow the POTUS simply for disagreeing with his politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the question becomes, who would feel that an order to fire on our own citizens is a legal or illegal order? Tough call ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not a tough call.
> 
> If the military is asked to act in a police capacity within the continental US, that order is illegal PERIOD (UNLESS the COTUS has been suspended, which is an unlikely event)
> 
> Now, there are certain units which are technically speaking exempt from Posse Commitautus, but as a general rule, most military leaders would not EVER accept an order to fire on US citizens in this country.
Click to expand...


Unfortunately, during a state of martial law .... which, undoubtedly would be the first step the government would take ... it becomes a legal order (unless you can make the case that the reasons for the order make it illegal).


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear

Spare_change said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Was wondering, and you know this will one day happen.
> When there finally is a revolt in the USA who will the military stand with.
> Right now I do not think they all would stand with Obama--I know several in service now that absolutely have no respect for him and would have a hard time standing with Obama.
> 
> Most can't wait for this administration to be over.  As bad as many of us think he is there will one day be someone worse.  50 year 100 years or 500 years like predicting doom and gloom with the climate sooner or later it happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The military would only ever side with a revolt if THEY were given an illegal order from the White House.They won't overthrow the POTUS simply for disagreeing with his politics.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But, the question becomes, who would feel that an order to fire on our own citizens is a legal or illegal order? Tough call ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not a tough call.
> 
> If the military is asked to act in a police capacity within the continental US, that order is illegal PERIOD (UNLESS the COTUS has been suspended, which is an unlikely event)
> 
> Now, there are certain units which are technically speaking exempt from Posse Commitautus, but as a general rule, most military leaders would not EVER accept an order to fire on US citizens in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, during a state of martial law .... which, undoubtedly would be the first step the government would take ... it becomes a legal order (unless you can make the case that the reasons for the order make it illegal).
Click to expand...



I would argue that a state of martial law means NOTHING if the military isn't behind you, and no I don't think the military would ever allow itself to be used that way.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

jasonnfree said:


> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...*who makes the decision, the leader of some militia?"*
> 
> The court. You can be found guilty for obeying an illegal order just as you can be found guilty for disobeying a legal order.
> 
> You may find this article interesting:
> To Obey or Not to Obey Military Orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the militia is not military and this linked to military.  I don't see an overthrow ever happening in a large country like this where nobody is starving and we still have a pretty decent justice system.  Even in hard times like the depression during the veterans marched on Washington trying to get their WW1 bonus money.  The Army fired on them and the veterans finally gave up and  went home.  Maybe after a complete meltdown of our economic system and  a police state,  then anything may happen.  Military overthrows and revolutions usually happen in third world countries, correct?
Click to expand...


Really? Then how would you account for the American Revolution or "Civil" War?


----------



## 9thIDdoc

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> The military would only ever side with a revolt if THEY were given an illegal order from the White House.They won't overthrow the POTUS simply for disagreeing with his politics



You're dreaming. Again: the military is sworn to protect and defend the Constitution; not the President. The President can become a domestic enemy the same as anyone else.


----------



## regent

9thIDdoc said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> 
> The military would only ever side with a revolt if THEY were given an illegal order from the White House.They won't overthrow the POTUS simply for disagreeing with his politics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're dreaming. Again: the military is sworn to protect and defend the Constitution; not the President. The President can become a domestic enemy the same as anyone else.
Click to expand...

I don't think the average military person is capable or endowed with deciding most Constitutional issues. In fact, are we posters capable of correct Constitutional decisions? Seems America has had many disagreements over many issues without a revolt.
For those problems with government we have elections, impeachments, a Supreme Court, and a congress. What in the Constitution sanctions revolts? Why can't the Republican party offer conservatives a party platform that conservatives want and the American people vote on it?


----------



## jasonnfree

9thIDdoc said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> williepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> "...*who makes the decision, the leader of some militia?"*
> 
> The court. You can be found guilty for obeying an illegal order just as you can be found guilty for disobeying a legal order.
> 
> You may find this article interesting:
> To Obey or Not to Obey Military Orders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But the militia is not military and this linked to military.  I don't see an overthrow ever happening in a large country like this where nobody is starving and we still have a pretty decent justice system.  Even in hard times like the depression during the veterans marched on Washington trying to get their WW1 bonus money.  The Army fired on them and the veterans finally gave up and  went home.  Maybe after a complete meltdown of our economic system and  a police state,  then anything may happen.  Military overthrows and revolutions usually happen in third world countries, correct?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Then how would you account for the American Revolution or "Civil" War?
Click to expand...


Best answer I'd have is that this country was not a modern industrial nation like it is today, which I used as a prerequisite in my post.   Also back then, the issue that brought the patriots into rebellion was rebelling over a corporation  driving little merchants out of business (East India Company).  Today the so called patriots (tea partiers and right wingers) stick up for the  corporations every chance they get, and lambaste anyone who criticizes them or multibillionaires.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

regent said:


> I don't think the average military person is capable or endowed with deciding most Constitutional issues. In fact, are we posters capable of correct Constitutional decisions? Seems America has had many disagreements over many issues without a revolt.
> For those problems with government we have elections, impeachments, a Supreme Court, and a congress. What in the Constitution sanctions revolts? Why can't the Republican party offer conservatives a party platform that conservatives want and the American people vote on it?



And I think your grasp of history sucks. Ever read the Declaration of Independence? Revolting (pun intended). There would be no point in having a Constitution if The People were not intended to be the final check in a system of checks and balences. And it must be remembered that the courts are a part of government and therefore as subject to corruption as any other branch.
You think individuals are too stupid to read and understand the Constitution but are smart enough to make wise decisions when voting? I like to hope you're wrong.


----------



## regent

9thIDdoc said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the average military person is capable or endowed with deciding most Constitutional issues. In fact, are we posters capable of correct Constitutional decisions? Seems America has had many disagreements over many issues without a revolt.
> For those problems with government we have elections, impeachments, a Supreme Court, and a congress. What in the Constitution sanctions revolts? Why can't the Republican party offer conservatives a party platform that conservatives want and the American people vote on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think your grasp of history sucks. Ever read the Declaration of Independence? Revolting (pun intended). There would be no point in having a Constitution if The People were not intended to be the final check in a system of checks and balences. And it must be remembered that the courts are a part of government and therefore as subject to corruption as any other branch.
> You think individuals are too stupid to read and understand the Constitution but are smart enough to make wise decisions when voting? I like to hope you're wrong.
Click to expand...

The Declaration of Independence is not a law, but was a form of propaganda when written. What was the purpose of the Declaration of Independence?   
I don't know if individuals are too stupid to read and understand the Constitution, but do they? Might look at the results of simple citizenship tests asking for the name of the vice president. When did  people become part of the Constitution's checks and balances?


----------



## jasonnfree

regent said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think the average military person is capable or endowed with deciding most Constitutional issues. In fact, are we posters capable of correct Constitutional decisions? Seems America has had many disagreements over many issues without a revolt.
> For those problems with government we have elections, impeachments, a Supreme Court, and a congress. What in the Constitution sanctions revolts? Why can't the Republican party offer conservatives a party platform that conservatives want and the American people vote on it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I think your grasp of history sucks. Ever read the Declaration of Independence? Revolting (pun intended). There would be no point in having a Constitution if The People were not intended to be the final check in a system of checks and balences. And it must be remembered that the courts are a part of government and therefore as subject to corruption as any other branch.
> You think individuals are too stupid to read and understand the Constitution but are smart enough to make wise decisions when voting? I like to hope you're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is not a law, but was a form of propaganda when written. What was the purpose of the Declaration of Independence?
> I don't know if individuals are too stupid to read and understand the Constitution, but do they? Might look at the results of simple citizenship tests asking for the name of the vice president. When did  people become part of the Constitution's checks and balances?
Click to expand...


I've noticed some people getting the Declaration confused with the Constitution also.  Must be the younger generation  on this board not getting this in school and depending on the radio and tv for their info.    I had to hand write the Constitution, Declaration of Independence etc.  all out in 7th grade, which was 1957.  No typing allowed either, although most of us didn't have typewriters anyway.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

regent said:


> The Declaration of Independence is not a law, but was a form of propaganda when written. What was the purpose of the Declaration of Independence?
> I don't know if individuals are too stupid to read and understand the Constitution, but do they? Might look at the results of simple citizenship tests asking for the name of the vice president. When did people become part of the Constitution's checks and balances



The Declaration of Independence was exactly what it said it was. It declared that the American people would no long be governed by the Crown (a nice way to say "revolt"-which is why it is known as the American Revolution) and set forth reasons for taking such action. From the text:

_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights,...That to secure these rights, Governments are instituted among Men, *deriving their just powers from the consent of the governed,...That whenever any Form of Government becomes destructive of these ends, it is the Right of the People to alter or to abolish it, and to institute new Government,*... But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism,* it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government*_

_I_ believe the above makes it very clear what the FF thought the proper relationship of government to the people it governs.


----------



## regent

9thIDdoc said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is not a law, but was a form of propaganda when written. What was the purpose of the Declaration of Independence?
> I don't know if individuals are too stupid to read and understand the Constitution, but do they? Might look at the results of simple citizenship tests asking for the name of the vice president. When did people become part of the Constitution's checks and balances
Click to expand...


----------



## regent

regent said:


> 9thIDdoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> regent said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Declaration of Independence is not a law, but was a form of propaganda when written. What was the purpose of the Declaration of Independence?
> I don't know if individuals are too stupid to read and understand the Constitution, but do they? Might look at the results of simple citizenship tests asking for the name of the vice president. When did people become part of the Constitution's checks and balances
> 
> 
> 
> Why didn't the Confederate states use the same reasoning methods to gain independence as did the founders? Certainly some of the those states must have issued their own Declaration of Independence, but it didn't work, why?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## 9thIDdoc

_But when a long train of abuses and usurpations, pursuing invariably the same Object evinces a design to reduce them under absolute Despotism,* it is their right, it is their duty, to throw off such Government*_


----------



## regent

For a time I was in the military police at Fort Ord. Every once in a while we would have an exercise in crowd control, or call it what you will; armed with bayoneted MI's we would advance toward the imaginary mob, jabbing our bayonets in unison. Would we have fired on civilians if ordered, no question in my mind.
Has the army now changed to a political force or are we creating our own scenarios?


----------



## whitehall

The post needs to go in the conspiracy forum. Ever see the "leaders" of two bit dictatorships give a speech? They usually wear outlandish uniforms signifying the fact that they are the military leaders of their country. In the United States the military takes orders from the civilian government and the civilian government takes orders from the people. Propaganda enters into the mix also. If the media justifies an act of atrocity towards civilians by the military it will usually be "justified" by the government. Case in point, the use of military tanks and poison gas against the people in Waco. The military will follow orders from the government without question. It's up to the people to be aware of their responsibility in supervising the government and seeing beyond the usual fluff and propaganda that mostly liberal media outlets spout in defense of democrat administrations.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

I disagree. I think that in the case of widespread revolt over constitutional issues the majority of the military would act to protect and defend the Constitution as they are sworn to do.


----------



## NLT

rightwinger said:


> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and 67 68 we were more united than today but as I remember before that say 58 is the era that we need to think re kindling.
> Country's enemy Yes.   But Domestic enemy is more difficult to recognize.
> 
> 
> That's the point we wasted time fighting the COMMIES and maybe we should have been spending more resources fighting the domestic enemies.
> 
> I took up arms fighting the foreign enemy--I would take up arms to fight the domestic enemy
> that some day might be needed.
> Would you not take up arms to fight the domestic enemy's if needed??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 50s and 60s we had terrorists bombing schools and churches. Lynching, arson, intimidation. We had state sponsored tyranny looking the other way as terrorists ran rampant.
> 
> Yet you look longingly back to that time and whine that we need to rise up against the government for.....ready?.....I'm serious here.......forcing people to get healthcare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess you believe that there was never a good period in the USA's history pity you just do not get the point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually believe *that socially, this is the best period in American history*
> Economically, not so much
Click to expand...

Seriously, there is more social discord going during the last 6 years than I have seen since the mid-late 60's.


----------



## regent

NLT said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> racewright said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes and 67 68 we were more united than today but as I remember before that say 58 is the era that we need to think re kindling.
> Country's enemy Yes.   But Domestic enemy is more difficult to recognize.
> 
> 
> That's the point we wasted time fighting the COMMIES and maybe we should have been spending more resources fighting the domestic enemies.
> 
> I took up arms fighting the foreign enemy--I would take up arms to fight the domestic enemy
> that some day might be needed.
> Would you not take up arms to fight the domestic enemy's if needed??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the 50s and 60s we had terrorists bombing schools and churches. Lynching, arson, intimidation. We had state sponsored tyranny looking the other way as terrorists ran rampant.
> 
> Yet you look longingly back to that time and whine that we need to rise up against the government for.....ready?.....I'm serious here.......forcing people to get healthcare
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well I guess you believe that there was never a good period in the USA's history pity you just do not get the point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I actually believe *that socially, this is the best period in American history*
> Economically, not so much
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, there is more social discord going during the last 6 years than I have seen since the mid-late 60's.
Click to expand...

Democracy is an attempt to give people a chance to peacefully ventilate their discord. Discord has been around for some time.


----------

